# Cessione Milan: ci siamo. Berlusconi dà l'ok. 2 Maggio incontra Bee.



## admin (1 Maggio 2015)

Siamo vicini ad una svolta storica. Dalle ultimissime notizie che trapelano, sembra che Silvio Berlusconi abbia dato l'ok definitivo alla cessione del Milan.

La Gazzetta riporta che: *da fonti Fininvest, emerge che dopo il pranzo con Galliani e Licia Ronzulli, Berlusconi abbia dato l'ok definitivo alla vendita alla cordata rappresentata da Bee Taechaubol. Gli avvocati hanno già concluso il loro lavoro. Manca solo un comunicato Fininvest, che potrebbe arrivare addirittura nelle prossime ore o domani. 

Il Milan è a un passo dall'essere ceduto, a quanto pare per il 51%, al gruppo di Bee.*


Domani MATTINA, 2 Maggio 2015, è previsto un incontro (probabilmente decisivo) tra Berlusconi e Mr Bee ad Arcore.


Seguiranno aggiornamenti


Si continua da QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/mr-bee-be...2-maggio-di-mattina-vt27744-3.html#post683920


----------



## koti (1 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Siamo vicini ad una svolta storica. Dalle ultimissime notizie che trapelano, sembra che Silvio Berlusconi abbia dato l'ok definitivo alla cessione del Milan.
> 
> La Gazzetta riporta che: *da fonti Fininvest, emerge che dopo il pranzo con Galliani e Licia Ronzulli, Berlusconi abbia dato l'ok definitivo alla vendita alla cordata rappresentata da Bee Taechaubol. Gli avvocati hanno già concluso il loro lavoro. Manca solo un comunicato Fininvest, che potrebbe arrivare addirittura nelle prossime ore o domani.
> 
> ...


Si passa dalla depressione all'entusiasmo estremo nel giro di pochi minuti. 
Questa volta però sembra fatta per davvero, speriamo.


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Siamo vicini ad una svolta storica. Dalle ultimissime notizie che trapelano, sembra che Silvio Berlusconi abbia dato l'ok definitivo alla cessione del Milan.
> 
> La Gazzetta riporta che: *da fonti Fininvest, emerge che dopo il pranzo con Galliani e Licia Ronzulli, Berlusconi abbia dato l'ok definitivo alla vendita alla cordata rappresentata da Bee Taechaubol. Gli avvocati hanno già concluso il loro lavoro. Manca solo un comunicato Fininvest, che potrebbe arrivare addirittura nelle prossime ore o domani.
> 
> ...



Sempre più vicini alla liberazione. Resta da capire a cosa è servito il pranzo con Galliani di oggi.


----------



## Nicco (1 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Siamo vicini ad una svolta storica. Dalle ultimissime notizie che trapelano, sembra che Silvio Berlusconi abbia dato l'ok definitivo alla cessione del Milan.
> 
> La Gazzetta riporta che: *da fonti Fininvest, emerge che dopo il pranzo con Galliani e Licia Ronzulli, Berlusconi abbia dato l'ok definitivo alla vendita alla cordata rappresentata da Bee Taechaubol. Gli avvocati hanno già concluso il loro lavoro. Manca solo un comunicato Fininvest, che potrebbe arrivare addirittura nelle prossime ore o domani.
> 
> ...


Spumanti al fresco. 
FINALMENTE!
Con tutti i dubbi e i timori del caso, con tutte le paure per il futuro incerto ma con la passione che vuole rinascere, con un cuore pronto a tornare a battere, fateci sognare come un tempo, fateci ricordare di essere il Milan.


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Siamo vicini ad una svolta storica. Dalle ultimissime notizie che trapelano, sembra che Silvio Berlusconi abbia dato l'ok definitivo alla cessione del Milan.
> 
> La Gazzetta riporta che: *da fonti Fininvest, emerge che dopo il pranzo con Galliani e Licia Ronzulli, Berlusconi abbia dato l'ok definitivo alla vendita alla cordata rappresentata da Bee Taechaubol. Gli avvocati hanno già concluso il loro lavoro. Manca solo un comunicato Fininvest, che potrebbe arrivare addirittura nelle prossime ore o domani.
> 
> ...



 Ci crediamo????




Nicco ha scritto:


> Spumanti al fresco.
> FINALMENTE!
> Con tutti i dubbi e i timori del caso, con tutte le paure per il futuro incerto ma con la passione che vuole rinascere, con un cuore pronto a tornare a battere, fateci sognare come un tempo, fateci ricordare di essere il Milan.



No no calma... Berlusconi cambia idea più in fretta di un bipolare... Io proporrei una colletta... stanotte mega orgione per il Berlusca... così domani è tutto felice e firma senza pensarci troppo


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2015)

*Alciato conferma: la sensazione è che si è sempre più vicini alla cessione della maggioranza del Milan*


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Maggio 2015)

Speriamo che questa gente possa portare il Milan di nuovo ai fasti. Onestamente non ho tutto l'entusiamo dimostrato da tanti qui dentro per la cessione.

Fosse stato lo sceicco di turno sarebbe stato diverso, ma con questi personaggi bisogna aspettare un po' di tempo prima di vedere sul serio come sarà il futuro del Milan.

Un utente aveva scritto la cosa più giusta, non mi ricordo chi. Anche stessimo col Berlusca ancora del tempo è evidente che prima o poi la società passerebbe di mano, mentre una cessione immediata a gente sbagliata vorrebbe dire non avere neanche più speranze per un futuro prossimo roseo.

Mi auguro davvero che sia la scelta giusta.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Maggio 2015)

Non ci capisco più nulla  ... Sono talmente deluso che non so più cosa dire


----------



## neversayconte (1 Maggio 2015)

calma ragazzi, calma.


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2015)

*Ancora Alciato: la posizione di Galliani è sempre più solida. Mr Bee non vuole togliere uomini dall'organigramma, ma aggiungerli.*


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (1 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Sempre più vicini alla liberazione. Resta da capire a cosa è servito il pranzo con Galliani di oggi.



A liquidarlo con gentilezza? Non è pensabile che sia Galliani a poter ipotecare la vendita, anche se lui lo crede


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Alciato: la posizione di Galliani è sempre più solida. Mr Bee non vuole togliere uomini dall'organigramma, ma aggiungerli.*





Non si inizia bene a quanto pare...


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Alciato: la posizione di Galliani è sempre più solida. Mr Bee non vuole togliere uomini dall'organigramma, ma aggiungerli.*



 E' la fine dei sogni. Non cambierà nulla


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Alciato: la posizione di Galliani è sempre più solida. Mr Bee non vuole togliere uomini dall'organigramma, ma aggiungerli.*



*Bel gesto di Bee, che ha inviato un proprio collaboratore ad offrire dell'acqua ai giornalisti presenti nell'hotel, che sono a caccia di news*


----------



## O Animal (1 Maggio 2015)

Ma cosa cambierebbe con il 51% ad un thailandese e la conferma di tutta l'attuale dirigenza?

Grandi colpi faraonici pagati al 49% da Berlusconi non riesco proprio ad immaginarli e i soliti intrallazzi di Galliani mi danno brividi sulla schiena...


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Bel gesto di Bee, che ha inviato un proprio collaboratore ad offrire dell'acqua ai giornalisti presenti nell'hotel, che sono a caccia di news*



E a noi chi ci pensa??? Serve una dose da cavallo di valium


----------



## Jino (1 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alciato conferma: la sensazione è che si è sempre più vicini alla cessione della maggioranza del Milan*



Speriamo, non vedo alternative, per il bene di tutti


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Alciato: la posizione di Galliani è sempre più solida. Mr Bee non vuole togliere uomini dall'organigramma, ma aggiungerli.*



Anche io voglio sto pelato fuori. Però non è che sto Bee può silurare tutti all'istante, alla fine rimane il 49% al nano. Magari tra un anno Galliani sarà silurato. Era impensabile vederlo fuori dalle balle già ora.


----------



## zamp2010 (1 Maggio 2015)

Forse Bee con il suoi investitori fa il mercato mentre Berlusconi copre le altre spese?
Boh non ho nessun idea.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Alciato: la posizione di Galliani è sempre più solida. Mr Bee non vuole togliere uomini dall'organigramma, ma aggiungerli.*



Bee continua a non piacermi. Nutro molti dubbi sul futuro del Milan sotto di lui.

Come gia espresso da altri ampiamente il primo dubbio e proprio che Bee vuole un ritorno economico e non uno d'immagine come sarebbe il caso con il governo cinese. Poi Galliani dev'essere il primo a lasciare il Milan.

Con 51% nelle mani di Bee e 49% nelle mani di Berlusconi ci possiamo scordare alcun acquisto degno di tale nome perche Berlusconi sicuramente non sara molto proprenso ad aggiungere capitale.


Non so, io personalmente ancora non sono troppo convinto che qui non ci stiamo beccando un Thohir-bis.


----------



## Nicco (1 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Alciato: la posizione di Galliani è sempre più solida. Mr Bee non vuole togliere uomini dall'organigramma, ma aggiungerli.*



Quando avranno il 51% o anche di più sarà easy far fuori il pelato. no?


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Maggio 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Ma cosa cambierebbe con il 51% ad un thailandese e la conferma di tutta l'attuale dirigenza?
> 
> Grandi colpi faraonici pagati al 49% da Berlusconi non riesco proprio ad immaginarli e i soliti intrallazzi di Galliani mi danno brividi sulla schiena...



Penso che, se saranno queste le cifre, penserà totalmente Bee a sganciare per gli acquisti.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Anche io voglio sto pelato fuori. Però non è che sto Bee può silurare tutti all'istante, alla fine rimane il 49% al nano. Magari tra un anno Galliani sarà silurato. Era impensabile vederlo fuori dalle balle già ora.



Il problema di Galliani è che se non lo si fa fuori subito poi chissà cosa combina... Basta vedere l'anno scorso, sembrava fatta, poi è rimasto con ancora più potere di prima, combinando poi danni folli ed esagerati


----------



## zamp2010 (1 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Anche io voglio sto pelato fuori. Però non è che sto Bee può silurare tutti all'istante, alla fine rimane il 49% al nano. Magari tra un anno Galliani sarà silurato. Era impensabile vederlo fuori dalle balle già ora.



Si forse se non accetta Galliani..salta tutto. E allora Bee ha accettato, poi quando ha il 51% puo decidere lui


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (1 Maggio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Bee continua a non piacermi. Nutro molti dubbi sul futuro del Milan sotto di lui.
> 
> Come gia espresso da altri ampiamente il primo dubbio e proprio che Bee vuole un ritorno economico e non uno d'immagine come sarebbe il caso con il governo cinese. Poi Galliani dev'essere il primo a lasciare il Milan.
> 
> ...



Anche io ho lo stesso dubbio, preferirei i cinesi. Comunque ho letto da qualche parte che si accollano anche 240 ml di debiti, quindi la percentuale di partecipazione potrebbe essere più alta. E poi c'è la questione stadio...


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Alciato: la posizione di Galliani è sempre più solida. Mr Bee non vuole togliere uomini dall'organigramma, ma aggiungerli.*



Incredibile, il pelato non lo schiodano nemmeno con gli ordigni nucleari.

Speriamo che Bee gli faccia fare la stessa fine che Thohir ha fatto fare a Branca...


----------



## malos (1 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alciato conferma: la sensazione è che si è sempre più vicini alla cessione della maggioranza del Milan*



Ahahahahah questo neanche le bombe lo smuovono come avevo ampiamente previsto.


----------



## markjordan (1 Maggio 2015)

se galliani sbaglia ora puo' essere cacciato e non avra' + mano libera sara' affiancato
500m dal milan , una parte puo' ritornare x il mercato
siate positivi


----------



## bmb (1 Maggio 2015)

Galliani coi soldi può fare grandi cose.


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Incredibile, il pelato non lo schiodano nemmeno con gli ordigni nucleari.
> 
> Speriamo che Bee gli faccia fare la stessa fine che Thohir ha fatto fare a Branca...




Ormai mi sembra chiaro che l'antennista, oggi, sia andato ad Arcore a reclamare il proprio posto di lavoro. E chissà quali argomenti ha tirato fuori...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Siamo vicini ad una svolta storica. Dalle ultimissime notizie che trapelano, sembra che Silvio Berlusconi abbia dato l'ok definitivo alla cessione del Milan.
> 
> La Gazzetta riporta che: *da fonti Fininvest, emerge che dopo il pranzo con Galliani e Licia Ronzulli, Berlusconi abbia dato l'ok definitivo alla vendita alla cordata rappresentata da Bee Taechaubol. Gli avvocati hanno già concluso il loro lavoro. Manca solo un comunicato Fininvest, che potrebbe arrivare addirittura nelle prossime ore o domani.
> 
> ...





Admin ha scritto:


> *Alciato conferma: la sensazione è che si è sempre più vicini alla cessione della maggioranza del Milan*






Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Alciato: la posizione di Galliani è sempre più solida. Mr Bee non vuole togliere uomini dall'organigramma, ma aggiungerli.*



Io ero rimasto alla situazione sciagurata e disperata di ieri notte, ora che mi sono appena aggiornato almeno respiro un po' più di aria positiva.

Ma la mazzata di ieri sera mi obbliga a rimanere non cauto, di più... non voglio più rimanerci male in quel modo.

Certamente c'è ancora quella notizia su Galliani che mi fa andare giù il boccone un po' amaro... quindi era lui il nodo da sciogliere di ieri, che stava facendo saltare tutto? Avrà piagnucolato come una femminuccia tirando la sottana della mamma...


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Galliani coi soldi può fare grandi cose.



Anche io. Anche tu. Tutti, coi soldi in mano, sono bravi.


----------



## Frikez (1 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Anche io voglio sto pelato fuori. Però non è che sto Bee può silurare tutti all'istante, alla fine rimane il 49% al nano. Magari tra un anno Galliani sarà silurato. Era impensabile vederlo fuori dalle balle già ora.



Esatto, step by step


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Speriamo che questa gente possa portare il Milan di nuovo ai fasti. Onestamente non ho tutto l'entusiamo dimostrato da tanti qui dentro per la cessione.
> 
> Fosse stato lo sceicco di turno sarebbe stato diverso, ma con questi personaggi bisogna aspettare un po' di tempo prima di vedere sul serio come sarà il futuro del Milan.


Sceicco? Chi ti dice che avrebbe fatto bene? Guarda il Malaga oppure il Monaco del Russo. Purtroppo, in ogni caso è sempre un scommessa. Bee o Lee, cinese o arabo sceicco o broker... non hai mai certezze. Possiamo solo sperare. 

Chi ti dice che con i cinesi sarebbe stato rosa e fiori? Sono mai esistiti? Magari volevano solo pubblicità.
Mister bee, invece, è venuto si è fatto vivo, è riuscito a creare il materiale necessario e portare il business plan a Berlusconi. Comunque vada, lui si è "fatto in 4". Lui è giovane, è appassionato di calcio e faccio fatica a credere di uno che spende cosi tanto solo per boh.. poi pare che Maldini si fidi di lui..

Siamo ad una scomessa, come lo era Berlusca nel 1986... non ci resta che sperare e basta. Con Brlusconi finivamo in un tribunale, può succedere anche con Bee, ma vale il rischio.


Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Alciato: la posizione di Galliani è sempre più solida. Mr Bee non vuole togliere uomini dall'organigramma, ma aggiungerli.*


----------



## malos (1 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche io. Anche tu. Tutti, coi soldi in mano, sono bravi.



Ahahahah

E comunque salutiamo Paolo Maldini.


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ormai mi sembra chiaro che l'antennista, oggi, sia andato ad Arcore a reclamare il proprio posto di lavoro. E chissà quali argomenti ha tirato fuori...



In un'ottica stra-ottimistica, può essere pure che sia andato per essere congedato, e domani sarà il Milan di Bee + Silvio + Barbara + Maldini ad esempio...e festa in tutto il forum.

Ma sarebbe troppo bello.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2015)

*Secondo Sky Sport, domani all'incontro, ci sarà anche un esponente della Doyen Sport. Forse è anche il motivo della permanenza di Galliani*


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Sport, domani all'incontro, ci sarà anche un esponente della Doyen Sport. Forse è anche il motivo della permanenza di Galliani*



Fester chiama la cavalleria


----------



## el_gaucho (1 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Alciato: la posizione di Galliani è sempre più solida. Mr Bee non vuole togliere uomini dall'organigramma, ma aggiungerli.*



Io saro’ impopolare nel mio pensiero, ma ho il presentimento che tutte le voci uscite siano state fatte trapelare ad arte per confondere le idee. Ma e’ un caso che Berlusconi accetta di cedere dopo aver parlato 4 ore con Galliani e la rappresentate di Forza Italia vicina a Bee? 
Tra i partner di Bee c’e’ il fondo Doyen, che e’ molto vicino a Galliani. Secondo me e’ il gallo che ha spinto a tutta per Bee perche’ sapeva che sarebbe rimasto al suo posto piu’ saldo di prima e poteva fare gli intrallazzi con i suoi amici della Doyen. E credo anche sia vero che Barbara era contraria perche’ Galliani cosi’ non si schioda piu’.
Spero mi stia sbaglaindo di grosso, ma a me sembra che la venuta di Bee sia un altra vittoria del geometra che agisce dietro le quinte.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Maggio 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> Ahahahah
> 
> E comunque salutiamo Paolo Maldini.



Vediamo, non è ancora detto... se continuerà l'idea di affiancare Maldini a Galliani, capiremo subito che il signore verrà comunque accompagnato alla porta in tempi rapidi.


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alciato conferma: la sensazione è che si è sempre più vicini alla cessione della maggioranza del Milan*





Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Alciato: la posizione di Galliani è sempre più solida. Mr Bee non vuole togliere uomini dall'organigramma, ma aggiungerli.*





Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Sport, domani all'incontro, ci sarà anche un esponente della Doyen Sport. Forse è anche il motivo della permanenza di Galliani*



Bene per la cessione,però sta cosa di Galliani mi sta sullo stomaco.
Non solo sta al suo posto,impedendo di fatto l'arrivo di figure competenti o quantomeno influenti in società,ora riesce pure a far mettere le mani in pasta ai suoi "amici" della Doyen che sono appena stati resi illegali dalla FIFA.
Che schifo.


----------



## markjordan (1 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche io. Anche tu. Tutti, coi soldi in mano, sono bravi.


io tu tutti non hanno le cooscenze x prendere certi giocatori

se sbaglia e' out , a me pare + positivo che se fosse congedato

voglio pensare positivo


----------



## Corpsegrinder (1 Maggio 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> In un'ottica stra-ottimistica, può essere pure che sia andato per essere congedato, e domani sarà il Milan di Bee + Silvio + Barbara + Maldini ad esempio...e festa in tutto il forum.
> 
> Ma sarebbe troppo bello.




Bellissimo. Ma il mercato chi lo fa,Barbara Berlusconi?


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Maggio 2015)

Galliani senza più la protezione del suo padrone se sbaglierà sarà GIUSTAMENTE silurato da Bee ..


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Maggio 2015)

Finche Galliani ci sare continueremo di vedere trollate come il contratto di Abate, quello di Mexes, quello di Muntari e tani altri.

Un cancro.


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alciato conferma: la sensazione è che si è sempre più vicini alla cessione della maggioranza del Milan*





Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Alciato: la posizione di Galliani è sempre più solida. Mr Bee non vuole togliere uomini dall'organigramma, ma aggiungerli.*





Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Sport, domani all'incontro, ci sarà anche un esponente della Doyen Sport. Forse è anche il motivo della permanenza di Galliani*





Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Bellissimo. Ma il mercato chi lo fa,Barbara Berlusconi?



No. Infatti,all'epoca delle finte dimissioni di Galliani,Barbara contattò gente come Maldini,Uva,Fenucci,Albertini ed altri per proporgli i vari ruoli che il Condor si ostina a ricoprire (male) da solo.


----------



## markjordan (1 Maggio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Finche Galliani ci sare continueremo di vedere trollate come il contratto di Abate, quello di Mexes, quello di Muntari e tani altri.
> 
> Un cancro.



ma non decide + lui
comunque x essere chiari lo vorrei OUT


----------



## Heaven (1 Maggio 2015)

Ma con Berlusconi che mantiene il 49% della società quando possono cambiare le cose? 

Se le spese vanno divise 51% e 49% credo che possiamo continuare a sognarli i grandi colpi


----------



## Corpsegrinder (1 Maggio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> No. Infatti,all'epoca delle finte dimissioni di Galliani,Barbara contattò gente come Maldini,Uva,Fenucci,Albertini ed altri per proporgli i vari ruoli che il Condor si ostina a ricoprire (male) da solo.





E chi avrebbe dovuto fare il calciomercato,tra quei quattro? Fenucci? UVA?


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Maggio 2015)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Ma con Berlusconi che mantiene il 49% della società quando possono cambiare le cose?
> 
> Se le spese vanno divise 51% e 49% credo che possiamo continuare a sognarli i grandi colpi




Noo o o o o ... Non è così ...


----------



## Heaven (1 Maggio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Noo o o o o ... Non è così ...



E com'è?


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Maggio 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> E chi avrebbe dovuto fare il calciomercato,tra quei quattro? Fenucci? UVA?



Non lo so chi voleva a fare il DS,forse Soriano visto che se ne parlava con insistenza.
Il punto è che avrebbe delegato,invece di fare la dittatrice malvagia.


----------



## neversayconte (1 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sceicco? Chi ti dice che avrebbe fatto bene? Guarda il Malaga oppure il Monaco del Russo. Purtroppo, in ogni caso è sempre un scommessa. Bee o Lee, cinese o arabo sceicco o broker... non hai mai certezze. Possiamo solo sperare.
> 
> Chi ti dice che con i cinesi sarebbe stato rosa e fiori? Sono mai esistiti? Magari volevano solo pubblicità.
> Mister bee, invece, è venuto si è fatto vivo, è riuscito a creare il materiale necessario e portare il business plan a Berlusconi. Comunque vada, lui si è "fatto in 4". Lui è giovane, è appassionato di calcio e faccio fatica a credere di uno che spende cosi tanto solo per boh.. poi pare che Maldini si fidi di lui..
> ...



Quoto anche le virgole.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Maggio 2015)

markjordan ha scritto:


> ma non decide + lui
> comunque x essere chiari lo vorrei OUT



Se rimarra come AD non avra piu l'omnipotenza attuale ma comunque continuera di occuparsi delle vicende operative e cio include anche il lavoro sui vari contratti della rosa. Ogni po di potere operativo nella mani di quel essere immondo puo solo creare danni


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Maggio 2015)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Ma con Berlusconi che mantiene il 49% della società quando possono cambiare le cose?
> 
> Se le spese vanno divise 51% e 49% credo che possiamo continuare a sognarli i grandi colpi



Neanche io credo sia così. Hanno speso 500 mln per restare così ? Qualcosa faranno (magari Berlusconi si occuperà dello stadio).


----------



## robs91 (1 Maggio 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Ma cosa cambierebbe con il 51% ad un thailandese e la conferma di tutta l'attuale dirigenza?
> 
> Grandi colpi faraonici pagati al 49% da Berlusconi non riesco proprio ad immaginarli e i soliti intrallazzi di Galliani mi danno brividi sulla schiena...



esatto, non capisco come si possa parlare di gran mercato con il 49% nelle mani di Berlusconi.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (1 Maggio 2015)

Non cambierà nulla per ora...sono moooolto pessimista.

Dannato cravatta gialla,che un tram ti passi sopra. Ballerò nudo sulla tua tomba


----------



## Corpsegrinder (1 Maggio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Non lo so chi voleva a fare il DS,forse Soriano visto che se ne parlava con insistenza.
> Il punto è che avrebbe delegato,invece di fare la dittatrice malvagia.



Eh,che upgrade coi fiocchi,prendere il DS dell'Hellas Verona. A 'sto punto era meglio tenere Braida,invece di cacciarlo a calci nel sedere.


----------



## dyablo65 (1 Maggio 2015)

mah ....io direi di aspettare e di conoscere esattamente come stanno le cose...

non credo che bee metta i soldi e basta , nessuno lo farebbe.


----------



## Dany20 (1 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Siamo vicini ad una svolta storica. Dalle ultimissime notizie che trapelano, sembra che Silvio Berlusconi abbia dato l'ok definitivo alla cessione del Milan.
> 
> La Gazzetta riporta che: *da fonti Fininvest, emerge che dopo il pranzo con Galliani e Licia Ronzulli, Berlusconi abbia dato l'ok definitivo alla vendita alla cordata rappresentata da Bee Taechaubol. Gli avvocati hanno già concluso il loro lavoro. Manca solo un comunicato Fininvest, che potrebbe arrivare addirittura nelle prossime ore o domani.
> 
> ...


Dai Bee.


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Maggio 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Bellissimo. Ma il mercato chi lo fa,Barbara Berlusconi?



Ovviamente con un'altra persona al posto del pelato.


----------



## markjordan (1 Maggio 2015)

x cui Bee e le banche regalerebbe 500m x nulla , cosi' , x far ricomandare galliani barbara e silvio

ottimismo


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2015)

Galliani ci ha portato i cessi a parametro zero. Dal prossimo anno ci porterà i cessi a 40 milioni


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Maggio 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Eh,che upgrade coi fiocchi,prendere il DS dell'Hellas Verona. A 'sto punto era meglio tenere Braida,invece di cacciarlo a calci nel sedere.


Prima di tutto, Galliani non è nemmeno DS. E' lui che lo fa perchè pensa di essere onnipotente
Nel calcio non esiste una sola figura che si occupa di tutto; sta cosa succede solo da noi.
Seconda cosa, anche il caro Gallo faceva il dirigente al Monza. Anzi, montava i citofoni e le antenne. Si doveva dire la stessa cosa di lui?
Berta, il DS dell'Atletico Madrid, poco tempo fa faceva il ds del Parma.




Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Sport, domani all'incontro, ci sarà anche un esponente della Doyen Sport. Forse è anche il motivo della permanenza di Galliani*


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Siamo vicini ad una svolta storica. Dalle ultimissime notizie che trapelano, sembra che Silvio Berlusconi abbia dato l'ok definitivo alla cessione del Milan.
> 
> La Gazzetta riporta che: *da fonti Fininvest, emerge che dopo il pranzo con Galliani e Licia Ronzulli, Berlusconi abbia dato l'ok definitivo alla vendita alla cordata rappresentata da Bee Taechaubol. Gli avvocati hanno già concluso il loro lavoro. Manca solo un comunicato Fininvest, che potrebbe arrivare addirittura nelle prossime ore o domani.
> 
> ...



Speriamo per il bene del Milan che sia una svolta espocale in senso positivo. Tutto qui.


----------



## Serginho (1 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Prima di tutto, Galliani non è nemmeno DS. E' lui che lo fa perchè pensa di essere onnipotente
> Nel calcio non esiste una sola figura che si occupa di tutto; sta cosa succede solo da noi.
> Seconda cosa, anche il caro Gallo faceva il dirigente al Monza. Anzi, montava i citofoni e le antenne. Si doveva dire la stessa cosa di lui?
> Berta, il DS dell'Atletico Madrid, poco tempo fa faceva il ds del Parma.



La Juve col ds della brutta e sporca Sampdoria ci ha vinto 4 scudetti consecutivi


----------



## gighen_33 (1 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sceicco? Chi ti dice che avrebbe fatto bene? Guarda il Malaga oppure il Monaco del Russo. Purtroppo, in ogni caso è sempre un scommessa. Bee o Lee, cinese o arabo sceicco o broker... non hai mai certezze. Possiamo solo sperare.
> 
> Chi ti dice che con i cinesi sarebbe stato rosa e fiori? Sono mai esistiti? Magari volevano solo pubblicità.
> Mister bee, invece, è venuto si è fatto vivo, è riuscito a creare il materiale necessario e portare il business plan a Berlusconi. Comunque vada, lui si è "fatto in 4". Lui è giovane, è appassionato di calcio e faccio fatica a credere di uno che spende cosi tanto solo per boh.. poi pare che Maldini si fidi di lui..
> ...



Quoto in toto. 
Cio che mi è piaciuto di Bee è che c ha messo la faccia ed è venuto a prenderselo questo Milan. I cinesi? Chissà, magari erano loro l esca per far alzare il prezzo. Non lo sapremo mai, l unica cosa che mi pare evidente che di cinese non s è vista l ombra e a mio modesto parere è troppo facile starsene a casa e fare "videochiamate". Non mi da propriamente l idea di un gran interesse. Poi magari sbaglierò ma a questo punto meglio provare che rischiare di andare avanti di questo passo.
Se SB avesse voluto veramente non saremmo mai arrivati a tanto.


----------



## smallball (1 Maggio 2015)

domani potrebbe cominciare una nuova era...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Maggio 2015)

Se resta Galliani a dirigere l'area sportiva siamo punto e a capo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Maggio 2015)

Insomma i Cinesi si sono fatti fregare da Bee...


----------



## Corpsegrinder (1 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Prima di tutto, Galliani non è nemmeno DS. E' lui che lo fa perchè pensa di essere onnipotente
> Nel calcio non esiste una sola figura che si occupa di tutto; sta cosa succede solo da noi.


E quindi? Chi si occupa di calciomercato,Maldini? Uva (non so nemmeno chi sia)? Sean Sogliano direttamente dall'Hellas Verona?




MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ovviamente con un'altra persona al posto del pelato.



Ok,ma Maldini o Sogliano come DS sarebbero l'apoteosi del trash,con tutto il rispetto per Paolo.



> Seconda cosa, anche il caro Gallo faceva il dirigente al Monza. Anzi, montava i citofoni e le antenne. Si doveva dire la stessa cosa di lui?
> Berta, il DS dell'Atletico Madrid, poco tempo fa faceva il ds del Parma.


Attenzione,è con la logica del "anche X faceva questo,quindi Y va benissimo" ci siamo ritrovati Inzaghi allenatore (perché "anche Guardiola allenava le giovanili").


----------



## Jack14 (1 Maggio 2015)

gighen_33 ha scritto:


> Quoto in toto.
> Cio che mi è piaciuto di Bee è che c ha messo la faccia ed è venuto a prenderselo questo Milan. I cinesi? Chissà, magari erano loro l esca per far alzare il prezzo. Non lo sapremo mai, l unica cosa che mi pare evidente che di cinese non s è vista l ombra e a mio modesto parere è troppo facile starsene a casa e fare "videochiamate". Non mi da propriamente l idea di un gran interesse. Poi magari sbaglierò ma a questo punto meglio provare che rischiare di andare avanti di questo passo.
> Se SB avesse voluto veramente non saremmo mai arrivati a tanto.



Ti quoto! Si i cinesi non si sa neanche se siano esistiti... poi se è come dice Maroni, cioè che non volevano mettere quei soldi, siamo sicuri che poi avrebbero fatto grandi investimenti? Io su Bee ho forti dubbi, peró ricordo pure chi sembrava essere chissà che magnate e poi non lo è stato (vedi sceicco del Malaga e il propietario del Monaco che dopo 2 anni ha gia iniziato a vendere tutti i pezzi pregiati).

Alla fine nello stato in cui siamo (valutati 1 miliardo e indebitati x 300 milioni con una rosa da rifare) chi altro potrebbe investire seriamente sul Milan??


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Maggio 2015)

*Sportmediaset: potrebbe non esserci nessun comunicato in arrivo da parte di Fininvest (a differenza di quanto dice invece la Gazzetta). Ma, in ogni caso, questo non influisce sul fatto che Berlusconi abbia dato l'ok alla cessione del Milan.*


----------



## Mille e una notte (1 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Alciato: la posizione di Galliani è sempre più solida. Mr Bee non vuole togliere uomini dall'organigramma, ma aggiungerli.*


Peggio di Terminator

'Sta gente vuol restare in sella fino all'ultimo respiro. Incredibile la difficoltà nell'effettuare un ricambio


----------



## Dapone (1 Maggio 2015)

adrianone finalmente avrà il cash per trattare adebayorra


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Maggio 2015)

*Alciato: Berlusconi ha imposto come condizione di cessione un investimento immediato sul mercato tra i 70 e i 100 milioni.*


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (1 Maggio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Alciato: Berlusconi ha imposto come condizione di cessione un investimento immediato sul mercato tra i 70 e i 100 milioni.*



Uh, spero sia vero


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Maggio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Alciato: Berlusconi ha imposto come condizione di cessione un investimento immediato sul mercato tra i 70 e i 100 milioni.*



Ilvio


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Maggio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Alciato: Berlusconi ha imposto come condizione di cessione un investimento immediato sul mercato tra i 70 e i 100 milioni.*




Che in mano a Galliani verranno spesi per le cene di Giannino


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Maggio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Che in mano a Galliani verranno spesi per le cene di Giannino


.


----------



## Ciachi (1 Maggio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Alciato: Berlusconi ha imposto come condizione di cessione un investimento immediato sul mercato tra i 70 e i 100 milioni.*



Nuuuuuuuuu!!!!!! Se così fosse...altro che spumante!!!! Qui ci vuole Moet Chandon!!!!


----------



## Ciachi (1 Maggio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Che in mano a Galliani verranno spesi per le cene di Giannino


----------



## Lo Gnu (1 Maggio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Alciato: Berlusconi ha imposto come condizione di cessione un investimento immediato sul mercato tra i 70 e i 100 milioni.*



Ha aggiunto anche che potremmo avere alcuni giocatori gratis (per due anni) grazie alla Doyen. Alciato ha fatto il nome di Falcao..


----------



## Dapone (1 Maggio 2015)

compriamo solo c. ronaldo e facciamolo giocare con muntari


----------



## Corpsegrinder (1 Maggio 2015)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Ha aggiunto anche che potremmo avere alcuni giocatori gratis (per due anni) grazie alla Doyen. Alciato ha fatto il nome di Falcao..



Anche Ola John è della Doyen


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Maggio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Alciato: Berlusconi ha imposto come condizione di cessione un investimento immediato sul mercato tra i 70 e i 100 milioni.*



Perchè lui al Milan ci tiene


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Maggio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Alciato: Berlusconi ha imposto come condizione di cessione un investimento immediato sul mercato tra i 70 e i 100 milioni.*



Se spesi beni si può rifare una squadra.

30 mln per un difensore top
30 mln per una punta top
gli altri 40 per due centrocampisti buoni e un difensore centrale


----------



## Lo Gnu (1 Maggio 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Anche Ola John è della Doyen



Giusto  . Ma anche Kondogbia


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Maggio 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Se spesi beni si può rifare una squadra.
> 
> 30 mln per un difensore top
> 30 mln per una punta top
> gli altri 40 per due centrocampisti buoni e un difensore centrale



Con Galliani li spenderemo tutti tra Kucka, Bertolacci, Valdifiori


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Siamo vicini ad una svolta storica. Dalle ultimissime notizie che trapelano, sembra che Silvio Berlusconi abbia dato l'ok definitivo alla cessione del Milan.
> 
> La Gazzetta riporta che: *da fonti Fininvest, emerge che dopo il pranzo con Galliani e Licia Ronzulli, Berlusconi abbia dato l'ok definitivo alla vendita alla cordata rappresentata da Bee Taechaubol. Gli avvocati hanno già concluso il loro lavoro. Manca solo un comunicato Fininvest, che potrebbe arrivare addirittura nelle prossime ore o domani.
> 
> ...




Che colpo mi avete fatto prendere  sono appena tornata vedo la discussione chiusa e faccio eccola la ora entro nell'altra discussione e leggo Berlusconi non vende piu  speriamo si sia finalmente deciso alla fine ci guadagna pure lui non capisco perchp Barbara e il Gallo non vogliono  .


----------



## Corpsegrinder (1 Maggio 2015)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Giusto  . Ma anche Kondogbia



Kondogbia non serve,quando con quei soldi puoi prendere Kucka e avanza pure qualcosina per il rinnovo di Essien


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Maggio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Alciato: Berlusconi ha imposto come condizione di cessione un investimento immediato sul mercato tra i 70 e i 100 milioni.*



Beato Preziosi.


----------



## Butcher (1 Maggio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Alciato: Berlusconi ha imposto come condizione di cessione un investimento immediato sul mercato tra i 70 e i 100 milioni.*



Potrei morire.


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Maggio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Alciato: Berlusconi ha imposto come condizione di cessione un investimento immediato sul mercato tra i 70 e i 100 milioni.*



Questo significa che lui ne deve mettere 49, se in totale ne spendono 100.

Silvio sta completamente svalvolando


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Maggio 2015)

*Laudisa:Se Berlusconi dirà sì ha avuto una certezza da Mr Bee: Barbara e Galliani resteranno.*


----------



## Dany20 (1 Maggio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Alciato: Berlusconi ha imposto come condizione di cessione un investimento immediato sul mercato tra i 70 e i 100 milioni.*


Speriamo. Saremmo già a lottare per il secondo posto almeno.


----------



## Djici (1 Maggio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Alciato: Berlusconi ha imposto come condizione di cessione un investimento immediato sul mercato tra i 70 e i 100 milioni.*



Troppo pochi per vincere la prossima serie A... ma torniamo comunque in champions... Galliani permetendo


----------



## Hellscream (1 Maggio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Alciato: Berlusconi ha imposto come condizione di cessione un investimento immediato sul mercato tra i 70 e i 100 milioni.*



Non ci credo manco se lo vedo


----------



## Dapone (1 Maggio 2015)

ricapitoliamo: 100 mln per il mercato, più 2/3 prestiti dalla doyen.


----------



## Djici (1 Maggio 2015)

Dapone ha scritto:


> ricapitoliamo: 100 mln per il mercato, più 2/3 prestiti dalla doyen.



Forse ho capito male io ma per me e impossibile che questi ci prestano giocatori proprio perche non possono piu agire... e VIETATO.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (1 Maggio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Troppo pochi per vincere la prossima serie A... ma torniamo comunque in champions... Galliani permetendo



Guarda, a me basterebbe anche lottare per qualcosa che non sia il decimo posto XD


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Maggio 2015)

*Secondo la Gazzetta, la Doyen Sports non entrerà nel capitale, ma aiuterà il Milan a scegliere i giocatori migliori sul mercato. Per quanto riguarda l'allenatore, verra' scelto uno di grande esperienza.*


----------



## majorletters (1 Maggio 2015)

e secondo la gazzetta la cosa piu importante è che la doyen non entrerà nel capitale.. come qualcuno aveva ipotizzato


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Maggio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Forse ho capito male io ma per me e impossibile che questi ci prestano giocatori proprio perche non possono piu agire... e VIETATO.



E i giocatori che hanno ora ? Si svincolano così ? Mi pare strano. Penso troveranno un modo per parcheggiarli in attesa di vedere come si evolve la cosa.


----------



## Lo Gnu (1 Maggio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Troppo pochi per vincere la prossima serie A... ma torniamo comunque in champions... Galliani permetendo



Un passo alla volta. Gettiamo prima le basi per il futuro, ci qualifichiamo in coppa e magari ce la giochiamo per lo scudo sin da subito, chi lo sa.

I primi due grandi acquisti che servono a questo milan sono:

a)un ds
b)un allenatore

Tutto passa da questi due punti..f-o-n-d-a-m-e-n-t-a-l-i.


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Laudisa:Se Berlusconi dirà sì ha avuto una certezza da Mr Bee: Barbara e Galliani resteranno.*





Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta, la Doyen Sports non entrerà nel capitale, ma aiuterà il Milan a scegliere i giocatori migliori sul mercato. Per quanto riguarda l'allenatore, verra' scelto uno di grande esperienza.*




.


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Maggio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta, la Doyen Sports non entrerà nel capitale, ma aiuterà il Milan a scegliere i giocatori migliori sul mercato. Per quanto riguarda l'allenatore, verra' scelto uno di grande esperienza.*


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Maggio 2015)

lo gnu ha scritto:


> un passo alla volta. Gettiamo prima le basi per il futuro, ci qualifichiamo in coppa e magari ce la giochiamo per lo scudo sin da subito, chi lo sa.
> 
> I primi due grandi acquisti che servono a questo milan sono:
> 
> ...




edit


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Maggio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta, la Doyen Sports non entrerà nel capitale, ma aiuterà il Milan a scegliere i giocatori migliori sul mercato. Per quanto riguarda l'allenatore, verra' scelto uno di grande esperienza.*





Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Un passo alla volta. Gettiamo prima le basi per il futuro, ci qualifichiamo in coppa e magari ce la giochiamo per lo scudo sin da subito, chi lo sa.
> 
> I primi due grandi acquisti che servono a questo milan sono:
> 
> ...



Niente altro da aggiungere.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Maggio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta, la Doyen Sports non entrerà nel capitale, ma aiuterà il Milan a scegliere i giocatori migliori sul mercato. Per quanto riguarda l'allenatore, verra' scelto uno di grande esperienza.*



Prandelli


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Maggio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta, la Doyen Sports non entrerà nel capitale, ma aiuterà il Milan a scegliere i giocatori migliori sul mercato. Per quanto riguarda l'allenatore, verra' scelto uno di grande esperienza.*


*
Secondo Alciato "Si parla insistentemente sempre più di 60% più che del 51% delle quote, ma soltanto domani dopo l'incontro decisivo ad Arcore si sapranno i dettagli. Il costo complessivo della trattativa si aggira intorno al 1 miliardo e 400 milioni di dollari. Uno dei motivi che rendevano titubante Berlusconi riguardava il fatto che il presidente del Milan pretendesse garanzie che il club tornasse a vincere in tempi brevi. Si parla quindi di 70-100 milioni di euro da investire per la campagna acquisti della prossima stagione. Inoltre, cosa molto importante, il fondo Doyen Sports, che è proprietario del cartellino di grandi calciatori del calibro di Falcao e Felipe Anderson e coinvolto nella trattativa, presterà gratuitamente per 2 anni alcuni giocatori del proprio parco calciatori".*


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Maggio 2015)

Grande esperienza?

Dunque Simeone e Klopp sono già depennati.

Ancelotti? Guardiola?


----------



## Djici (1 Maggio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E i giocatori che hanno ora ? Si svincolano così ? Mi pare strano. Penso troveranno un modo per parcheggiarli in attesa di vedere come si evolve la cosa.



Hai ragione per i giocatori che hanno ora...
Non so, forse possono "cederli" nei prossimi mesi d'estate... ma di sicuro non possono prestarli.
Al massimo fanno finta di cederli al Milan e poi quando tra 2 anni sara finito il tempo della valorizazzione, li cediamo e loro intascano i soldi in un modo o nel altro... soldi che il nostro grandissimo AD mettera in "costi di gestione"


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Questo significa che lui ne deve mettere 49, se in totale ne spendono 100.
> 
> Silvio sta completamente svalvolando



Ma no , non è detto ... L abbiamo scritto diverse volte che non è detto


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Maggio 2015)

*Alciato: "Si parla di cessione del 60% più che del 51% delle quote, ma solo domani si sapranno i dettagli. Il costo complessivo della trattativa si aggira intorno a 1 miliardo e 400 milioni di dollari."* 
(Debiti compresi aggiungo io, valutando la cifra)


----------



## Dapone (1 Maggio 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Grande esperienza?
> 
> Dunque Simeone e Klopp sono già depennati.
> 
> Ancelotti? Guardiola?



Sarri è in pole allora


----------



## Ciachi (1 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *
> Secondo Alciato "Si parla insistentemente sempre più di 60% più che del 51% delle quote, ma soltanto domani dopo l'incontro decisivo ad Arcore si sapranno i dettagli. Il costo complessivo della trattativa si aggira intorno al 1 miliardo e 400 milioni di dollari. Uno dei motivi che rendevano titubante Berlusconi riguardava il fatto che il presidente del Milan pretendesse garanzie che il club tornasse a vincere in tempi brevi. Si parla quindi di 70-100 milioni di euro da investire per la campagna acquisti della prossima stagione. Inoltre, cosa molto importante, il fondo Doyen Sports, che è proprietario del cartellino di grandi calciatori del calibro di Falcao e Felipe Anderson e coinvolto nella trattativa, presterà gratuitamente per 2 anni alcuni giocatori del proprio parco calciatori".*



Falcao e f anderson.....


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Maggio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta, la Doyen Sports non entrerà nel capitale, ma aiuterà il Milan a scegliere i giocatori migliori sul mercato. Per quanto riguarda l'allenatore, verra' scelto uno di grande esperienza.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *
> Secondo Alciato "Si parla insistentemente sempre più di 60% più che del 51% delle quote, ma soltanto domani dopo l'incontro decisivo ad Arcore si sapranno i dettagli. Il costo complessivo della trattativa si aggira intorno al 1 miliardo e 400 milioni di dollari. Uno dei motivi che rendevano titubante Berlusconi riguardava il fatto che il presidente del Milan pretendesse garanzie che il club tornasse a vincere in tempi brevi. Si parla quindi di 70-100 milioni di euro da investire per la campagna acquisti della prossima stagione. Inoltre, cosa molto importante, il fondo Doyen Sports, che è proprietario del cartellino di grandi calciatori del calibro di Falcao e Felipe Anderson e coinvolto nella trattativa, presterà gratuitamente per 2 anni alcuni giocatori del proprio parco calciatori".*





MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Grande esperienza?
> 
> Dunque Simeone e Klopp sono già depennati.
> 
> Ancelotti? Guardiola?



Secondo me anche quelli sono profili d'esperienza. Il senso è che possiamo depennare Cannavaro e Gattuso per fortuna.


----------



## franck3211 (1 Maggio 2015)

io direi che prima di fasciarci nuovamente la testa sia il caso di sentir parlare questo signore che ci ha comprato e che è stato l'unico veramente a volerci e questo non va certo dimenticato.


----------



## Snake (1 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *
> Secondo Alciato "Si parla insistentemente sempre più di 60% più che del 51% delle quote, ma soltanto domani dopo l'incontro decisivo ad Arcore si sapranno i dettagli. Il costo complessivo della trattativa si aggira intorno al 1 miliardo e 400 milioni di dollari. Uno dei motivi che rendevano titubante Berlusconi riguardava il fatto che il presidente del Milan pretendesse garanzie che il club tornasse a vincere in tempi brevi. Si parla quindi di 70-100 milioni di euro da investire per la campagna acquisti della prossima stagione. Inoltre, cosa molto importante, il fondo Doyen Sports, che è proprietario del cartellino di grandi calciatori del calibro di Falcao e Felipe Anderson e coinvolto nella trattativa, presterà gratuitamente per 2 anni alcuni giocatori del proprio parco calciatori".*



We are fucking back


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *
> Secondo Alciato "Si parla insistentemente sempre più di 60% più che del 51% delle quote, ma soltanto domani dopo l'incontro decisivo ad Arcore si sapranno i dettagli. Il costo complessivo della trattativa si aggira intorno al 1 miliardo e 400 milioni di dollari. Uno dei motivi che rendevano titubante Berlusconi riguardava il fatto che il presidente del Milan pretendesse garanzie che il club tornasse a vincere in tempi brevi. Si parla quindi di 70-100 milioni di euro da investire per la campagna acquisti della prossima stagione. Inoltre, cosa molto importante, il fondo Doyen Sports, che è proprietario del cartellino di grandi calciatori del calibro di Falcao e Felipe Anderson e coinvolto nella trattativa, presterà gratuitamente per 2 anni alcuni giocatori del proprio parco calciatori".*




Ma se la Doyen è bandita e non entra direttamente in società, come fa a prestarci i giocatori?


----------



## Iblahimovic (1 Maggio 2015)

per ogni regola c'e' la maniera furba di sviarla..


----------



## Iblahimovic (1 Maggio 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Grande esperienza?
> 
> Dunque Simeone e Klopp sono già depennati.
> 
> Ancelotti? Guardiola?



le ultime dicono Spalletti


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (1 Maggio 2015)

Dapone ha scritto:


> Sarri è in pole allora



Grande esperienza, io dico Spalletti!


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *
> Secondo Alciato "Si parla insistentemente sempre più di 60% più che del 51% delle quote, ma soltanto domani dopo l'incontro decisivo ad Arcore si sapranno i dettagli. Il costo complessivo della trattativa si aggira intorno al 1 miliardo e 400 milioni di dollari. Uno dei motivi che rendevano titubante Berlusconi riguardava il fatto che il presidente del Milan pretendesse garanzie che il club tornasse a vincere in tempi brevi. Si parla quindi di 70-100 milioni di euro da investire per la campagna acquisti della prossima stagione. Inoltre, cosa molto importante, il fondo Doyen Sports, che è proprietario del cartellino di grandi calciatori del calibro di Falcao e Felipe Anderson e coinvolto nella trattativa, presterà gratuitamente per 2 anni alcuni giocatori del proprio parco calciatori".*



.


----------



## Lorenzo (1 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *
> Secondo Alciato "Si parla insistentemente sempre più di 60% più che del 51% delle quote, ma soltanto domani dopo l'incontro decisivo ad Arcore si sapranno i dettagli. Il costo complessivo della trattativa si aggira intorno al 1 miliardo e 400 milioni di dollari. Uno dei motivi che rendevano titubante Berlusconi riguardava il fatto che il presidente del Milan pretendesse garanzie che il club tornasse a vincere in tempi brevi. Si parla quindi di 70-100 milioni di euro da investire per la campagna acquisti della prossima stagione. Inoltre, cosa molto importante, il fondo Doyen Sports, che è proprietario del cartellino di grandi calciatori del calibro di Falcao e Felipe Anderson e coinvolto nella trattativa, presterà gratuitamente per 2 anni alcuni giocatori del proprio parco calciatori".*




Io sta cosa della Doyen non l'ho capita bene. Cioè, noi potremo avere giocatori come Felipe Anderson e Falcao GRATIS per due anni come se nulla fosse? Potremo soffiare Anderson a Lotito senza pagare un Euro? E la Lazio non può fare nulla?


----------



## Djici (1 Maggio 2015)

FolzaMilan ha scritto:


> le ultime dicono Spalletti



Speravo in qualcuno di migliore... ma va bene comunque.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *
> Secondo Alciato "Si parla insistentemente sempre più di 60% più che del 51% delle quote, ma soltanto domani dopo l'incontro decisivo ad Arcore si sapranno i dettagli. Il costo complessivo della trattativa si aggira intorno al 1 miliardo e 400 milioni di dollari. Uno dei motivi che rendevano titubante Berlusconi riguardava il fatto che il presidente del Milan pretendesse garanzie che il club tornasse a vincere in tempi brevi. Si parla quindi di 70-100 milioni di euro da investire per la campagna acquisti della prossima stagione. Inoltre, cosa molto importante, il fondo Doyen Sports, che è proprietario del cartellino di grandi calciatori del calibro di Falcao e Felipe Anderson e coinvolto nella trattativa, presterà gratuitamente per 2 anni alcuni giocatori del proprio parco calciatori".*





Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Ma se la Doyen è bandita e non entra direttamente in società, come fa a prestarci i giocatori?



E' bandita dal concludere nuovi affari tramite le TPO (ossia acquisto di pezzi di giocatori), e il divieto parte da oggi. 

Ma dei cartellini che ha già nel portafoglio può farne ciò che vuole. In particolare, le TPO in vigore e formalizzate prima del 1 gennaio 2015 possono essere portate a naturale scadenza. Quindi la Doyen può prestarci i giocatori di cui possiede la maggioranza fino a quando il contratto di tali giocatori non andrà in scadenza.


----------



## Davidinho22 (1 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *
> Secondo Alciato "Si parla insistentemente sempre più di 60% più che del 51% delle quote, ma soltanto domani dopo l'incontro decisivo ad Arcore si sapranno i dettagli. Il costo complessivo della trattativa si aggira intorno al 1 miliardo e 400 milioni di dollari. Uno dei motivi che rendevano titubante Berlusconi riguardava il fatto che il presidente del Milan pretendesse garanzie che il club tornasse a vincere in tempi brevi. Si parla quindi di 70-100 milioni di euro da investire per la campagna acquisti della prossima stagione. Inoltre, cosa molto importante, il fondo Doyen Sports, che è proprietario del cartellino di grandi calciatori del calibro di Falcao e Felipe Anderson e coinvolto nella trattativa, presterà gratuitamente per 2 anni alcuni giocatori del proprio parco calciatori".*


Ma più che quelli che si spera compreremo.... sarà meraviglioso mandare via a calci nel sedere tutti questi inetti che giocano ora


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (1 Maggio 2015)

Lorenzo ha scritto:


> Io sta cosa della Doyen non l'ho capita bene. Cioè, noi potremo avere giocatori come Felipe Anderson e Falcao GRATIS per due anni come se nulla fosse? Potremo soffiare Anderson a Lotito senza pagare un Euro? E la Lazio non può fare nulla?


Concordo, non ne so nulla di questa cosa...


----------



## Djici (1 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> E' bandita dal concludere nuovi affari tramite le TPO (ossia acquisto di pezzi di giocatori), e il divieto parte da oggi.
> 
> Ma dei cartellini che ha già nel portafoglio può farne ciò che vuole. In particolare, le TPO in vigore e formalizzate prima del 1 gennaio 2015 possono essere portate a naturale scadenza. Quindi la Doyen può prestarci i giocatori di cui possiede la maggioranza fino a quando il contratto di tali giocatori non andrà in scadenza.


----------



## Iblahimovic (1 Maggio 2015)

se le partecipazioni saranno bandite, magari la doyen comprerà integralmente alcuni giocatori


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> E' bandita dal concludere nuovi affari tramite le TPO (ossia acquisto di pezzi di giocatori), e il divieto parte da oggi.
> 
> Ma dei cartellini che ha già nel portafoglio può farne ciò che vuole. In particolare, le TPO in vigore e formalizzate prima del 1 gennaio 2015 possono essere portate a naturale scadenza. Quindi la Doyen può prestarci i giocatori di cui possiede la maggioranza fino a quando il contratto di tali giocatori non andrà in scadenza.



Beh di sicuro non ce li regalerebbero, però potremmo tranquillamente acquistarli, questo sì.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *
> Secondo Alciato "Si parla insistentemente sempre più di 60% più che del 51% delle quote, ma soltanto domani dopo l'incontro decisivo ad Arcore si sapranno i dettagli. Il costo complessivo della trattativa si aggira intorno al 1 miliardo e 400 milioni di dollari. Uno dei motivi che rendevano titubante Berlusconi riguardava il fatto che il presidente del Milan pretendesse garanzie che il club tornasse a vincere in tempi brevi. Si parla quindi di 70-100 milioni di euro da investire per la campagna acquisti della prossima stagione. Inoltre, cosa molto importante, il fondo Doyen Sports, che è proprietario del cartellino di grandi calciatori del calibro di Falcao e Felipe Anderson e coinvolto nella trattativa, presterà gratuitamente per 2 anni alcuni giocatori del proprio parco calciatori".*





PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Grande esperienza, io dico Spalletti!



Anche Emery potrebbe andare


----------



## Iblahimovic (1 Maggio 2015)

la doyen ha molti giocatori parcheggiati in portogallo...


----------



## vota DC (1 Maggio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Troppo pochi per vincere la prossima serie A... ma torniamo comunque in champions... Galliani permetendo



Non credo Conte abbia speso moltissimo per rinforzarsi dopo aver vinto il primo scudetto.


----------



## Iblahimovic (1 Maggio 2015)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Non credo Conte abbia speso moltissimo per rinforzarsi dopo aver vinto il primo scudetto.



ci si può permettere Conte..in panchina.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (1 Maggio 2015)

Se il progetto è realmente questo, io credo che qualsiasi allenatore sarà interessato a venire da noi. Mia opinione eh.


----------



## Giangy (1 Maggio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Anche Emery potrebbe andare


Si condivido, Emery non è per niente male, magari se si porta dietro anche Bacca, sarebbe meglio, certo la concorenza per questo giocatore è spietata


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Maggio 2015)

Con Klopp disponibile, Spalletti neanche deve passare neanche nei + remoti pensieri


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *
> Secondo Alciato "Si parla insistentemente sempre più di 60% più che del 51% delle quote, ma soltanto domani dopo l'incontro decisivo ad Arcore si sapranno i dettagli. Il costo complessivo della trattativa si aggira intorno al 1 miliardo e 400 milioni di dollari. Uno dei motivi che rendevano titubante Berlusconi riguardava il fatto che il presidente del Milan pretendesse garanzie che il club tornasse a vincere in tempi brevi. Si parla quindi di 70-100 milioni di euro da investire per la campagna acquisti della prossima stagione. Inoltre, cosa molto importante, il fondo Doyen Sports, che è proprietario del cartellino di grandi calciatori del calibro di Falcao e Felipe Anderson e coinvolto nella trattativa, presterà gratuitamente per 2 anni alcuni giocatori del proprio parco calciatori".*




Bene. Unica nota negativa: la presenza del Gallo. Se sparisse, faremmo bingo.


----------



## Djici (1 Maggio 2015)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Non credo Conte abbia speso moltissimo per rinforzarsi dopo aver vinto il primo scudetto.



Questo pure e vero ma non ti arrivano tutti i giorni i Barzagli, Pirlo, Pogba (anche se lui arrivo solo l'anno dopo) e Vidal tutti insieme per meno di 12 millioni...
E da loro arrivo proprio Conte... e dovevano affrontare l'ultimo Milan, quello di Allegri e dei senatori quasi pensionati...
La Juventus del nuovo stadio... che correva correva correva e non si stancavano mai.

Noi dobbiamo affrontare una squadra SUPER COLLAUDATA... che sta per cedere un fenomeno come Pogba ma che rischia di spendere piu di noi (70mln) solo con i soldi della cessione del francese...

Se sbagliano qualche acquisto ci puo stare... 
Vediamo.


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *
> Secondo Alciato "Si parla insistentemente sempre più di 60% più che del 51% delle quote, ma soltanto domani dopo l'incontro decisivo ad Arcore si sapranno i dettagli. Il costo complessivo della trattativa si aggira intorno al 1 miliardo e 400 milioni di dollari. Uno dei motivi che rendevano titubante Berlusconi riguardava il fatto che il presidente del Milan pretendesse garanzie che il club tornasse a vincere in tempi brevi. Si parla quindi di 70-100 milioni di euro da investire per la campagna acquisti della prossima stagione. Inoltre, cosa molto importante, il fondo Doyen Sports, che è proprietario del cartellino di grandi calciatori del calibro di Falcao e Felipe Anderson e coinvolto nella trattativa, presterà gratuitamente per 2 anni alcuni giocatori del proprio parco calciatori".*





Admin ha scritto:


> Bene. Unica nota negativa: la presenza del Gallo. Se sparisse, faremmo bingo.



L'importante è che Bee sia determinato a vincere e non si faccia influenzare da Berlusconi. In questo modo se Galliani sgarra ci si mette un attimo ad allontanarlo tra un anno o due.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *
> Secondo Alciato "Si parla insistentemente sempre più di 60% più che del 51% delle quote, ma soltanto domani dopo l'incontro decisivo ad Arcore si sapranno i dettagli. Il costo complessivo della trattativa si aggira intorno al 1 miliardo e 400 milioni di dollari. Uno dei motivi che rendevano titubante Berlusconi riguardava il fatto che il presidente del Milan pretendesse garanzie che il club tornasse a vincere in tempi brevi. Si parla quindi di 70-100 milioni di euro da investire per la campagna acquisti della prossima stagione. Inoltre, cosa molto importante, il fondo Doyen Sports, che è proprietario del cartellino di grandi calciatori del calibro di Falcao e Felipe Anderson e coinvolto nella trattativa, presterà gratuitamente per 2 anni alcuni giocatori del proprio parco calciatori".*



Il Manchester United è stato pagato 1.4 mld di euro se non erro nel 2005 ed aveva uno stadio di proprietà. Questo vuol dire che il Milan è la squadra di calcio più costosa di sempre venduta.


----------



## Iblahimovic (1 Maggio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> L'importante è che Bee sia determinato a vincere e non si faccia influenzare da Berlusconi. In questo modo se Galliani sgarra ci si mette un attimo ad allontanarlo tra un anno o due.



se Galliani resta senza poter metter bocca su acquisti e rinnovi di contratto, può restare tranquillamente


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Maggio 2015)

Sta storia della Doyen me la sono fatta spiegare bene ...
Allora è come dice il re dell Est ... 

La Doyen rimane Proprietaria dei cartellini dei suoi giocatori , è da OGGI che non può più operare come prima e qui la genialata di chi l ha pensata :

La Doyen detiene la maggioranza dei cartellini quindi ha potere decisionale sulla destinazione dei suoi assistiti .. Esempio se il giocatore x gioca nella Roma e il giocatore vuole venire al Milan la Roma non può opporsi in quanto la maggioranza del cartellino non è di proprietà della Roma ma della Doyen ..

Chi ha pensato sta cosa è un Genio del male ... Tra L altro la Doyen " entrando " nel Milan avrà altri introiti se non quote di partecipazione .


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Maggio 2015)

> Secondo Alciato "Si parla insistentemente sempre più di 60% più che del 51% delle quote, ma soltanto domani dopo l'incontro decisivo ad Arcore si sapranno i dettagli. Il costo complessivo della trattativa si aggira intorno al 1 miliardo e 400 milioni di dollari. Uno dei motivi che rendevano titubante Berlusconi riguardava il fatto che il presidente del Milan pretendesse garanzie che il club tornasse a vincere in tempi brevi. Si parla quindi di 70-100 milioni di euro da investire per la campagna acquisti della prossima stagione. Inoltre, cosa molto importante, il fondo Doyen Sports, che è proprietario del cartellino di grandi calciatori del calibro di Falcao e Felipe Anderson e coinvolto nella trattativa, presterà gratuitamente per 2 anni alcuni giocatori del proprio parco calciatori".


Galliani ha tutti contro praticamente. Da Barbara Berlusconi passando per i tifosi, i quali spesso e volentieri lo criticano apertamente.
Alla prossima occasione credo che non ci voglia molto per mandarlo via, con mio sommo giubilo.


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Maggio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sta storia della Doyen me la sono fatta spiegare bene ...
> Allora è come dice il re dell Est ...
> 
> La Doyen rimane Proprietaria dei cartellini dei suoi giocatori , è da OGGI che non può più operare come prima e qui la genialata di chi l ha pensata :
> ...



Ma devi comunque pagare la quota in possesso della Roma?


----------



## Dapone (1 Maggio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sta storia della Doyen me la sono fatta spiegare bene ...
> Allora è come dice il re dell Est ...
> 
> La Doyen rimane Proprietaria dei cartellini dei suoi giocatori , è da OGGI che non può più operare come prima e qui la genialata di chi l ha pensata :
> ...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Maggio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Ma devi comunque pagare la quota in possesso della Roma?



Se il giocatore è al 70% della Doyen e del 30% della Roma, quest'ultima avrà il 30% della somma che daremo alla Doyen.

Quindi il prezzo lo decide chi ha la maggioranza, che può deciderne anche la destinazione. Poi chi ha la minoranza si prende la % di sua spettanza.

In conclusione, la Doyen può venderci o prestarci tutti i giocatori che ha nel suo portafoglio e che sono nella sua maggioranza. Noi paghiamo loro, poi la Doyen gira la minoranza del ricavato a chi la detiene.

Almeno io l'ho capita così ma la questione va approfondita.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Maggio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Ma devi comunque pagare la quota in possesso della Roma?



A non L ho chiesto ... Ho capito però che la Roma ad esempio non può imporsi in quanto il giocatore non è suo... Comunque seguendo il ragionamento il Milan o la Doyen dovrebbe liquidare la percentuale di acquisto del giocatore ... Non so tipo il 30% di Felipe anderson.. O il 50 % di falcao a chi l ha acquistato ...


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Maggio 2015)

Riflettendoci bene, Galliani è "un morto che cammina". In quanto amministratore delegato, deve appunto ottenere una delega dal consiglio d'amministrazione. Ma nel momento in cui Bee ottiene la maggioranza nel CdA, può agilmente segare il Gallo e non dargli la delega.

Qualcuno un po' più esperto nel ramo delle s.p.a. magari può correggermi. 




Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *
> Secondo Alciato "Si parla insistentemente sempre più di 60% più che del 51% delle quote, ma soltanto domani dopo l'incontro decisivo ad Arcore si sapranno i dettagli. Il costo complessivo della trattativa si aggira intorno al 1 miliardo e 400 milioni di dollari. Uno dei motivi che rendevano titubante Berlusconi riguardava il fatto che il presidente del Milan pretendesse garanzie che il club tornasse a vincere in tempi brevi. Si parla quindi di 70-100 milioni di euro da investire per la campagna acquisti della prossima stagione. Inoltre, cosa molto importante, il fondo Doyen Sports, che è proprietario del cartellino di grandi calciatori del calibro di Falcao e Felipe Anderson e coinvolto nella trattativa, presterà gratuitamente per 2 anni alcuni giocatori del proprio parco calciatori".*


----------



## Dapone (1 Maggio 2015)

Felipe Anderson. un sogno.


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Se il giocatore è al 70% della Doyen e del 30% della Roma, quest'ultima avrà il 30% della somma che daremo alla Doyen.
> 
> Quindi il prezzo lo decide chi ha la maggioranza, che può deciderne anche la destinazione. Poi chi ha la minoranza si prende la % di sua spettanza.
> 
> ...





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> A non L ho chiesto ... Ho capito però che la Roma ad esempio non può imporsi in quanto il giocatore non è suo... Comunque seguendo il ragionamento il Milan o la Doyen dovrebbe liquidare la percentuale di acquisto del giocatore ... Non so tipo il 30% di Felipe anderson.. O il 50 % di falcao a chi l ha acquistato ...



thanks


----------



## Iblahimovic (1 Maggio 2015)

Dapone ha scritto:


> Felipe Anderson. un sogno.



pure dybala..


----------



## Petrecte (1 Maggio 2015)

A me non interessa tornare subito a vincere ma voglio tornare a credere che la dirigenza della mia squadra, lavori per il bene del club e non per magheggi personali.
Voglio che i tifosi siano rispettati e non presi in giro, non voglio figurine panini vecchie di 10/15 anni, ma coraggio idee e voglia di fare .


----------



## ralf (1 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Siamo vicini ad una svolta storica. Dalle ultimissime notizie che trapelano, sembra che Silvio Berlusconi abbia dato l'ok definitivo alla cessione del Milan.
> 
> La Gazzetta riporta che: *da fonti Fininvest, emerge che dopo il pranzo con Galliani e Licia Ronzulli, Berlusconi abbia dato l'ok definitivo alla vendita alla cordata rappresentata da Bee Taechaubol. Gli avvocati hanno già concluso il loro lavoro. Manca solo un comunicato Fininvest, che potrebbe arrivare addirittura nelle prossime ore o domani.
> 
> ...



Bellinazzo parla di 950 milioni debiti esclusi per il 51 %


----------



## Ciachi (1 Maggio 2015)

Petrecte ha scritto:


> A me non interessa tornare subito a vincere ma voglio tornare a credere che la dirigenza della mia squadra, lavori per il bene del club e non per magheggi personali.
> Voglio che i tifosi siano rispettati e non presi in giro, non voglio figurine panini vecchie di 10/15 anni, ma coraggio idee e voglia di fare .



.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Maggio 2015)

*Secondo quanto riportato da TMW, iniziano a venir fuori i primi nomi in merito al binomio Milan - Doyen Sports. Si tengono d'occhio Gabriel Barbosa classe 1996 in forza al Santos, il centrocampista Guilavogui dell'Atletico Madrid ma in prestito al Wolfsburg e, per finire, Brahimi del Porto. La Doyen potrebbe girare i suoi assistiti al Milan con la formula del prestito biennale. Per quanto riguarda il futuro allenatore del Milan, ci sono tre nomi in ballo: Lopetegui del Porto, Emery del Siviglia e Walter Mazzarri ex Inter.*


----------



## vota DC (1 Maggio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da TMW, iniziano a venir fuori i primi nomi in merito al binomio Milan - Doyen Sports. Si tengono d'occhio Gabriel Barbosa classe 1996 in forza al Santos, il centrocampista Guilavogui dell'Atletico Madrid ma in prestito al Wolfsburg e, per finire, Brahimi del Porto. La Doyen potrebbe girare i suoi assistiti al Milan con la formula del prestito biennale. Per quanto riguarda il futuro allenatore del Milan, ci sono tre nomi in ballo: Lopetegui del Porto, Emery del Siviglia e Walter Mazzarri ex Inter.*



Ma perché passare da chi perde con Ibra a chi perde con Cavani?


----------



## Djici (1 Maggio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> L'idea italiana? Walter Mazzarri. [/B]



Questo e forse l'unico nome che non mi aspettavo proprio.
Impossibile dai.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (1 Maggio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da TMW, iniziano a venir fuori i primi nomi in merito al binomio Milan - Doyen Sports. Si tengono d'occhio Gabriel Barbosa classe 1996 in forza al Santos, il centrocampista Guilavogui dell'Atletico Madrid ma in prestito al Wolfsburg e, per finire, Brahimi del Porto. La Doyen potrebbe girare i suoi assistiti al Milan con la formula del prestito biennale. Per quanto riguarda il futuro allenatore del Milan, ci sono tre nomi in ballo: Lopetegui del Porto, Emery del Siviglia e Walter Mazzarri ex Inter.*



L idea italiana...


----------



## markjordan (1 Maggio 2015)

Walter Mazzarri
no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 

piangina noooooooooooooo


----------



## 4-3-3 (1 Maggio 2015)

Nomi buttati totalmente a caso.
Bisogna ripartire da Klopp e basta.


----------



## aleslash (1 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *
> Secondo Alciato "Si parla insistentemente sempre più di 60% più che del 51% delle quote, ma soltanto domani dopo l'incontro decisivo ad Arcore si sapranno i dettagli. Il costo complessivo della trattativa si aggira intorno al 1 miliardo e 400 milioni di dollari. Uno dei motivi che rendevano titubante Berlusconi riguardava il fatto che il presidente del Milan pretendesse garanzie che il club tornasse a vincere in tempi brevi. Si parla quindi di 70-100 milioni di euro da investire per la campagna acquisti della prossima stagione. Inoltre, cosa molto importante, il fondo Doyen Sports, che è proprietario del cartellino di grandi calciatori del calibro di Falcao e Felipe Anderson e coinvolto nella trattativa, presterà gratuitamente per 2 anni alcuni giocatori del proprio parco calciatori".*



Mamma mia


----------



## Serginho (1 Maggio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da TMW, iniziano a venir fuori i primi nomi in merito al binomio Milan - Doyen Sports. Si tengono d'occhio Gabriel Barbosa classe 1996 in forza al Santos, il centrocampista Guilavogui dell'Atletico Madrid ma in prestito al Wolfsburg e, per finire, Brahimi del Porto. La Doyen potrebbe girare i suoi assistiti al Milan con la formula del prestito biennale. Per quanto riguarda il futuro allenatore del Milan, ci sono tre nomi in ballo: Lopetegui del Porto, Emery del Siviglia e Walter Mazzarri ex Inter.



Te pareva. Non è manco arrivata l'ufficialità e già partono i nomi a caso. Pare quasi che chi abbia scritto l'articolo abbia estratto a sorte i nomi in due ampolle, 1) Doyen sports e 2)Allenatori liberi


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *
> Secondo Alciato "Si parla insistentemente sempre più di 60% più che del 51% delle quote, ma soltanto domani dopo l'incontro decisivo ad Arcore si sapranno i dettagli. Il costo complessivo della trattativa si aggira intorno al 1 miliardo e 400 milioni di dollari. Uno dei motivi che rendevano titubante Berlusconi riguardava il fatto che il presidente del Milan pretendesse garanzie che il club tornasse a vincere in tempi brevi. Si parla quindi di 70-100 milioni di euro da investire per la campagna acquisti della prossima stagione. Inoltre, cosa molto importante, il fondo Doyen Sports, che è proprietario del cartellino di grandi calciatori del calibro di Falcao e Felipe Anderson e coinvolto nella trattativa, presterà gratuitamente per 2 anni alcuni giocatori del proprio parco calciatori".*





Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da TMW, iniziano a venir fuori i primi nomi in merito al binomio Milan - Doyen Sports. Si tengono d'occhio Gabriel Barbosa classe 1996 in forza al Santos, il centrocampista Guilavogui dell'Atletico Madrid ma in prestito al Wolfsburg e, per finire, Brahimi del Porto. La Doyen potrebbe girare i suoi assistiti al Milan con la formula del prestito biennale. Per quanto riguarda il futuro allenatore del Milan, ci sono tre nomi in ballo: Lopetegui del Porto, Emery del Siviglia e Walter Mazzarri ex Inter.



Ma figuriamoci se Bee si presenta con Mazzarri  

*Ad ogni modo, ho approfondito la questione del rapporto Doyen-giocatori (leggendo pure un comunicato ufficiale del fondo di investimento) e la questione è in questi termini: il fondo non esercita alcun potere diretto sulle destinazioni dei giocatori.* Semplicemente lucra sul ricavato, quindi sono sempre i club in cui giocano a deciderne la destinazione e anche il prezzo. Doyen semplicemente "aiutava" i club ad acquistare un giocatore per poi prendersi una fetta della futura cessione. Quindi investivano sulla crescita professionale del giocatore, sperando in futuro di guadagnarci.

L'unico caso in cui un fondo d'investimento può decidere la destinazione di un giocatore è nella ipotesi in cui ne abbia la titolarità completa del cartellino (100%). *Ciò ovviamente non toglie che il fondo possa fare pressioni o suggerire alcune destinazioni, ma la sostanza rimane quella: il club dove gioca ne decide il prezzo della cessione e anche la destinazione.* Quindi se il Milan volesse acquistare uno dei giocatori per i quali la Doyen ha fatto un investimento non dovrà rivolgersi alla Doyen ma ai club nei quali giocano. 

Es: se il Milan vuole Felipe Anderson deve andare da Lotito. Se quest'ultimo decide di vendercelo per 40M e il giocatore è al 50% con la Doyen, la Lazio dovrà girare il 50% del ricavato al fondo. 

Tuttavia Felipe Anderson al momento non compare tra i giocatori per i quali la Doyen ha investito. Sul loro sito, infatti, appaiono questi nomi: Alberto Botía, Alvaro Bustos, Baba Diawara, Daniel Guedes, Douglas Coutinho, Dorlan Pabon, Dusan Tadic, Eliaquim Mangala, Gabriel Barbosa, Geoffrey Kondogbia, Geuvanio Santos, Guilavogui, Kyle Ebecilio, Leandro Damião, Luc Castaignos, Lucas Lima, Marcos Alberto Rojo, Marcelo Cirino, Ola John, Quincy Promes, Radamel Falcao, Rubén Pérez, Shadrach Eghan, Steven Defour, Yacine Brahimi, Zakaria Labyad.


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ma figuriamoci se Bee si presenta con Mazzarri
> 
> *Ad ogni modo, ho approfondito la questione del rapporto Doyen-giocatori (leggendo pure un comunicato ufficiale del fondo di investimento) e la questione è in questi termini: il fondo non esercita alcun potere diretto sulle destinazioni dei giocatori.* Semplicemente lucra sul ricavato, quindi sono sempre i club in cui giocano a deciderne la destinazione e anche il prezzo. Doyen semplicemente "aiutava" i club ad acquistare un giocatore per poi prendersi una fetta della futura cessione. Quindi investivano sulla crescita professionale del giocatore, sperando un domani di guadagnarci.
> 
> ...



Quindi mettiamo caso che compriamo Falcao a 50 milioni (e Falcao per esempio è a 50% a metà tra Monaco e Doyen), noi versiamo i 50 al Monaco, che se ne tiene 25 mentre i restanti 25 li gira alla Doyen... cioè a noi 
Quindi potremmo pagare meno questi giocatori, alla fine?


----------



## Victorss (1 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ma figuriamoci se Bee si presenta con Mazzarri
> 
> *Ad ogni modo, ho approfondito la questione del rapporto Doyen-giocatori (leggendo pure un comunicato ufficiale del fondo di investimento) e la questione è in questi termini: il fondo non esercita alcun potere diretto sulle destinazioni dei giocatori.* Semplicemente lucra sul ricavato, quindi sono sempre i club in cui giocano a deciderne la destinazione e anche il prezzo. Doyen semplicemente "aiutava" i club ad acquistare un giocatore per poi prendersi una fetta della futura cessione. Quindi investivano sulla crescita professionale del giocatore, sperando in futuro di guadagnarci.
> 
> ...


Geoffrey Kondogbia, Radamel Falcao


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Quindi mettiamo caso che compriamo Falcao a 50 milioni (e Falcao per esempio è a 50% a metà tra Monaco e Doyen), noi versiamo i 50 al Monaco, che se ne tiene 25 mentre i restanti 25 li gira alla Doyen... cioè a noi
> Quindi potremmo pagare meno questi giocatori, alla fine?



Se la Doyen entra nel pacchetto azionario si, sarebbe un modo scaltro per abbatterne il prezzo di acquisto. Altrimenti se la Doyen rimane fuori dai futuri azionisti, bisognerà girarle la parte spettante del ricavato.


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ma figuriamoci se Bee si presenta con Mazzarri
> 
> *Ad ogni modo, ho approfondito la questione del rapporto Doyen-giocatori (leggendo pure un comunicato ufficiale del fondo di investimento) e la questione è in questi termini: il fondo non esercita alcun potere diretto sulle destinazioni dei giocatori.* Semplicemente lucra sul ricavato, quindi sono sempre i club in cui giocano a deciderne la destinazione e anche il prezzo. Doyen semplicemente "aiutava" i club ad acquistare un giocatore per poi prendersi una fetta della futura cessione. Quindi investivano sulla crescita professionale del giocatore, sperando in futuro di guadagnarci.
> 
> ...



doh... era troppo bello per essere vero


----------



## Iblahimovic (1 Maggio 2015)

ma anche se non ci dessero i loro giocatori e li usassimo come rete di scouting , avremmo all'improvviso una rete di osservatori seria come pochi altri club


----------



## Giangy (1 Maggio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da TMW, iniziano a venir fuori i primi nomi in merito al binomio Milan - Doyen Sports. Si tengono d'occhio Gabriel Barbosa classe 1996 in forza al Santos, il centrocampista Guilavogui dell'Atletico Madrid ma in prestito al Wolfsburg e, per finire, Brahimi del Porto. La Doyen potrebbe girare i suoi assistiti al Milan con la formula del prestito biennale. Per quanto riguarda il futuro allenatore del Milan, ci sono tre nomi in ballo: Lopetegui del Porto, Emery del Siviglia e Walter Mazzarri ex Inter.*


Mazzarri meglio lasciarlo perdere!


----------



## Isao (1 Maggio 2015)

Oggi ero totalmente demoralizzato. Ora sono entusiasta. Mi basta sperare di tornare ad essere un top club. Non pretendo la champions o i campioni alla messi. Mi basta un progetto, mi basta poter sperare in investimenti su giovani e giocatori affermati. Dopo quello che abbiamo vissuto, mi accontento anche di poco.


----------



## ralf (1 Maggio 2015)

Isao ha scritto:


> Oggi ero totalmente demoralizzato. Ora sono entusiasta. Mi basta sperare di tornare ad essere un top club. Non pretendo la champions o i campioni alla messi. Mi basta un progetto, mi basta poter sperare in investimenti su giovani e giocatori affermati. Dopo quello che abbiamo vissuto, mi accontento anche di poco.



Anche io ero abbastanza scettico,ma dobbiamo capire che Bee è solo un prestanome,i veri proprietari che si spartitanno quel 51 % sono la banca cinese e una banca araba con dietro uno sceicco non ancora precisato.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Maggio 2015)

*Fabio Ravezzani:" Non darei ancora l'accordo tra Berlusconi e Bee fatto, siamo al 50%. Se domani non si conclude l'affare, non escludo un ritorno in scena di Lee ".*


----------



## Pampu7 (1 Maggio 2015)

Io non sono ancora sicuro che sia lui a comprarci


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ma figuriamoci se Bee si presenta con Mazzarri
> 
> *Ad ogni modo, ho approfondito la questione del rapporto Doyen-giocatori (leggendo pure un comunicato ufficiale del fondo di investimento) e la questione è in questi termini: il fondo non esercita alcun potere diretto sulle destinazioni dei giocatori.* Semplicemente lucra sul ricavato, quindi sono sempre i club in cui giocano a deciderne la destinazione e anche il prezzo. Doyen semplicemente "aiutava" i club ad acquistare un giocatore per poi prendersi una fetta della futura cessione. Quindi investivano sulla crescita professionale del giocatore, sperando in futuro di guadagnarci.
> 
> ...



Quasi il contrario di quello che han spiegato a me :O ... Vedremo


----------



## Lo Gnu (1 Maggio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Fabio Ravezzani:" Non darei ancora l'accordo tra Berlusconi e Bee fatto, siamo al 50%. Se domani non si conclude l'affare, non escludo un ritorno in scena di Lee ".*



Alla fine ha fatto una figuraccia insieme ai suoi amici di tl. Non tanto per Lee, quanto perché sbeffeggiavano alla grande Bee.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Maggio 2015)

FolzaMilan ha scritto:


> ma anche se non ci dessero i loro giocatori e li usassimo come rete di scouting , avremmo all'improvviso una rete di osservatori seria come pochi altri club


La Doyen è una società che lucra, il cui unico scopo è guadagnare. Se acquistano una fetta di Milan il loro scopo è approfittarne per fare i loro comodi e guadagnarci. Sarà che sono parecchio sconfortato dagli ultimi 8 anni di Berlusconi, ma sono molto scettico su questo Bee e soci.


----------



## David Gilmour (1 Maggio 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> La Doyen è una società che lucra, il cui unico scopo è guadagnare. Se acquistano una fetta di Milan il loro scopo è approfittarne per fare i loro comodi e guadagnarci. Sarà che sono parecchio sconfortato dagli ultimi 8 anni di Berlusconi, ma sono molto scettico su questo Bee e soci.



Anch'io sono scettico su questo Bee&friends, preferivo Lee e soci. Quel che ho capito è che i soldi lui non li ha e li chiede a due banche, alle quali dovrà restituirli, quindi dovremo scordarci investimenti importanti, almeno in un primo momento. La cordata Lee mi dava sensazione di maggiore solidità. Spero, poi, che il nome di Mazzarri sia solo una trollata coi fiocchi. Se si presenta così, meglio il fallimento (in mano a Silvio B. non ci voglio più stare). E i giocatori della Doyen non mi ispirano granché.


----------



## Dapone (1 Maggio 2015)

bee specula e la doyen ci spolpa dall'interno.

capisco essere pessimisti, ma perché uno (o più di uno) dovrebbe spendere complessivamente più di 1mld solo per affondarci?
non ci sono mercati dove questo mld può essere investito per avere risvolti più lucrativi?

sarà che forse io sono troppo ottimista e vedo tutto rosa e fiori.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Fabio Ravezzani:" Non darei ancora l'accordo tra Berlusconi e Bee fatto, siamo al 50%. Se domani non si conclude l'affare, non escludo un ritorno in scena di Lee ".*



Ragazzi, non intasiamo ulteriormente il topic.

Della Doyen si parla qui
http://www.milanworld.net/il-milan-...essioni-e-chiarimenti-vt27755.html#post684186


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Maggio 2015)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Anch'io sono scettico su questo Bee&friends, preferivo Lee e soci. Quel che ho capito è che i soldi lui non li ha e li chiede a due banche, alle quali dovrà restituirli, quindi dovremo scordarci investimenti importanti, almeno in un primo momento. La cordata Lee mi dava sensazione di maggiore solidità. Spero, poi, che il nome di Mazzarri sia solo una trollata coi fiocchi. Se si presenta così, meglio il fallimento (in mano a Silvio B. non ci voglio più stare). E i giocatori della Doyen non mi ispirano granché.


Il progetto iniziale di Bee si è capito che è quello di quotarci in borsa. Con la quotazione in borsa le banche verrebbero subito rimborsate. Non vorrei che il Milan facesse la fine della Lazie di Cragnotti.


----------



## Aron (1 Maggio 2015)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Alla fine ha fatto una figuraccia insieme ai suoi amici di tl. Non tanto per Lee, quanto perché sbeffeggiavano alla grande Bee.



Però ha aggiunto che le ultime indiscrezioni vengono tutte da fonti vicine a Bee.
Le fonti Milan e Fininvest in questo momento non dicono nulla.
Per cui è meglio andarci coi piedi di piombo con l'ottimismo che sale per Bee. Lo dico più che altro per evitare che qualcuno si illuda troppo.
Poi comunque prima si vende meglio è.
A me tra Lee e Bee cambia poco, l'importante è vedere facce nuove e investimenti per il club.
Pure se subentrasse Bee non è comunque da escludere la futura partecipazione dei cinesi, visto che il Milan introdurrà comunque l'azionariato popolare. 
La cosa importantissima per me, è che il progetto d'espansione in Cina avvenga ugualmente.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2015)

*Il sole24ore scrive che il Milan è valutato 950 mln di euro esclusi i debiti di 250 mln. Mister Bee non avrà il 51%, ma quella percentuale apparterrà alla sua cordata di investitori arabi e cinesi. Mentre a Berlusconi il restante 49%. Entro un anno le quote saranno diluite dalla quotazione in borsa.*


----------



## folletto (1 Maggio 2015)

Bee non può fare una cosa del genere da solo, nemmeno con le garanzie delle due banche. Se l'affare va in porto si sarà fatto tanta pubblicità, probabilmente farà tanti soldi con le borse orientali. Quando arriverà il momento di completare l'acquisto del Milan, o forse prima, salterà fuori qualcuno, almeno credo. Fossero solo lui e la Doyen.......paura....


----------



## Lo Gnu (1 Maggio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Però ha aggiunto che le ultime indiscrezioni vengono tutte da fonti vicine a Bee.
> Le fonti Milan e Fininvest in questo momento non dicono nulla.
> Per cui è meglio andarci coi piedi di piombo con l'ottimismo che sale per Bee. Lo dico più che altro per evitare che qualcuno si illuda troppo.
> Poi comunque prima si vende meglio è.
> ...



Certo! Ma anche se (facciamo gli scongiuri e grattiamoci) la trattativa con Bee dovesse fallire, non si può negare che ci sia stata. Invece loro lo trattavano come uno uno che comprava comprava ombrelli, uno che faceva shopping..quasi alla stregua di un pagliaccio.


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Il sole24ore scrive che il Milan è valutato 950 mln di euro esclusi i debiti di 250 mln. Mister Bee non avrà il 51%, ma quella percentuale apparterrà alla sua cordata di investitori arabi e cinesi. Mentre a Berlusconi il restante 49%. Entro un anno le quote saranno diluite.*



Che significa che le quote saranno diluite?


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Maggio 2015)

Ammazza che pessimismo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Maggio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ammazza che pessimismo


Non è pessimismo, è essere semplicemente realisti. Finire nelle mani di un broker e delle banche non era quello che avrei voluto per il Milan. Spero di essere smentito, ne sarei felicissimo ovviamente.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Che significa che le quote saranno diluite?



Purtroppo non ho capito manco io, viene scritto" Queste quote verranno però diluite dalla quotazione che sarebbe prevista nel giro di un anno". E basta

Penso intenda quotazione in borsa ed infatti poi parlano della borsa poi


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Il sole24ore scrive che il Milan è valutato 950 mln di euro esclusi i debiti di 250 mln. Mister Bee non avrà il 51%, ma quella percentuale apparterrà alla sua cordata di investitori arabi e cinesi. Mentre a Berlusconi il restante 49%. Entro un anno le quote saranno diluite dalla quotazione in borsa.*



.


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Purtroppo non ho capito manco io, viene scritto" Queste quote verranno però diluite dalla quotazione che sarebbe prevista nel giro di un anno". E basta
> 
> Penso intenda quotazione in borsa ed infatti poi parlano della borsa poi



Sì perchè la % che andrà in borsa verrà per forza dai due, quindi sia B. che i nuovi acquirenti metteranno una parte della loro fetta in botta. Quindi passeranno dal 49% al 20% (numeri a caso).


----------



## Jack14 (1 Maggio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Che significa che le quote saranno diluite?



Significa che con la quotazione una parte di queste quote sará piazzata ai retail. Bisogna capire quanto. Si parla dI Dual listing, piazza hong kong e milano. Pertanto ipotizzo una parte di quota dei soci di bee sarà su hong kong e una parte (penso piu grande) del berlusca su milano. Cosi non avranno piu 51 e 49 dopo la quotazione


----------



## BossKilla7 (1 Maggio 2015)

Ho letto solamente l'ultima pagina, ma dalle notizie che oggi sono uscite dalle varie Gazzetta e Sky mi sembra che la trattativa domani si chiuda. Bene, ero e resto scettico su Bee poichè ero molto più ottimista che ci prendesse Lee, però ormai se è fatta possiamo fare poco, spero che la notizia dei 100 milioni da investire in estate sia vera, perchè solamente coi campioni si può pensare di ripartire


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Maggio 2015)

folletto ha scritto:


> Quando arriverà il momento di completare l'acquisto del Milan, o forse prima, salterà fuori qualcuno, almeno credo. Fossero solo lui e la Doyen.......paura....



Speriamo, ma per adesso dobbiamo essere felicissimi perchè finalmente si cambia storia.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Maggio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Fabio Ravezzani:" Non darei ancora l'accordo tra Berlusconi e Bee fatto, siamo al 50%. Se domani non si conclude l'affare, non escludo un ritorno in scena di Lee ".*



Dico solo che la fonte di Ravezzani è Ruiu.


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non è pessimismo, è essere semplicemente realisti. Finire nelle mani di un broker e delle banche non era quello che avrei voluto per il Milan. Spero di essere smentito, ne sarei felicissimo ovviamente.



Penso che dietro le semplici "banche strozzine" ci sia molto di più. Tant'è che la Ads Security, la banca degli Emirati, aveva dato un ultimatum: le 14 di oggi. 

Se il loro ruolo è (era) solo quello di strozzini, non avrebbero dato alcun ultimatum. Anzi. Avrebbero concesso anche proroghe.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Penso che dietro le semplici "banche strozzine" ci sia molto di più. Tant'è che la Ads Security, la banca degli Emirati, aveva dato un ultimatum: le 14 di oggi.
> 
> Se il loro ruolo è (era) solo quello di strozzini, non avrebbero dato alcun ultimatum. Anzi. Avrebbero concesso anche proroghe.


Io mi auguro che sia come dite voi. Spero di sbagliarmi e che il Milan finisca in buone mani. Se arrivano e investono subito cifre importanti ben venga. Se si comportano come Thohir all'Inter allora vade retro. Stiamo facendo un salto nel buio, al momento poco si sa dei progetti e di cosa ci sia davvero dietro.


----------



## Reblanck (1 Maggio 2015)

Mha vediamo...

Cmq se vogliono riportare il Milan in alto ci vuole subito un allenatore con uno staff serio tipo Spaletti o Kloop.
Se hanno 100 milioni da spendere io li spenderei in Cavani e Varanne + Kondogobia dal fondo doyen (questi sono nomi da Milan) e con loro puoi ripartire per creare un gruppo vincente.


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *
> Secondo Alciato "Si parla insistentemente sempre più di 60% più che del 51% delle quote, ma soltanto domani dopo l'incontro decisivo ad Arcore si sapranno i dettagli. Il costo complessivo della trattativa si aggira intorno al 1 miliardo e 400 milioni di dollari. Uno dei motivi che rendevano titubante Berlusconi riguardava il fatto che il presidente del Milan pretendesse garanzie che il club tornasse a vincere in tempi brevi. Si parla quindi di 70-100 milioni di euro da investire per la campagna acquisti della prossima stagione. Inoltre, cosa molto importante, il fondo Doyen Sports, che è proprietario del cartellino di grandi calciatori del calibro di Falcao e Felipe Anderson e coinvolto nella trattativa, presterà gratuitamente per 2 anni alcuni giocatori del proprio parco calciatori".*




.


----------



## Milo (1 Maggio 2015)

Diego lopez farà i salti di gioia


----------



## Schism75 (1 Maggio 2015)

Diluite significa che parte di quelle quote verranno messe in vendita all'entrata in borsa, per avere altri azionisti di minoranza. Ad esempio se io avessi in questo momento il 30% di quote, entrando in borsa potrei decidere di venderne il 5% il primo anno, poi un altro 5% dopo il secondo, a seconda del valore delle azioni in quel momento. Quindi dopo 2 anni la mia quota sarebbe diluita al 20%. Non ho capito però se le quote che diminuiranno saranno quelle delle due parti, o solo quelle della famiglia Berlusconi.


----------



## Kurt91 (1 Maggio 2015)

Comunque il Presidente della Ads Securities Abu Dhabi, la banca araba coinvolta nell'affare, è Mahmood Ebraheem Al Mahmood, che è imparentato con la famiglia degli sceicchi proprietari del City. Ergo dovrebbe essere un bel paracadute.


----------



## TheZio (1 Maggio 2015)

Alla fine può andare o spaccare certo che è sempre meglio che rimanere in questa situazione di stallo (no mercato, no investimenti, no futuro)...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Maggio 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Diluite significa che parte di quelle quote verranno messe in vendita all'entrata in borsa, per avere altri azionisti di minoranza. Ad esempio se io avessi in questo momento il 30% di quote, entrando in borsa potrei decidere di venderne il 5% il primo anno, poi un altro 5% dopo il secondo, a seconda del valore delle azioni in quel momento. Quindi dopo 2 anni la mia quota sarebbe diluita al 20%. *Non ho capito però se le quote che diminuiranno saranno quelle delle due parti, o solo quelle della famiglia Berlusconi*.



Mi associo alla domanda finale.
Immagino siano quelle di Berlusconi a calare, ma abbiamo una conferma?


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2015)

*Ecco la ricostruzione di Alciato di quanto accaduto oggi ad Arcore:

Ormai è fatta, Berlusconi ha deciso: cederà la maggioranza del Milan, dopo 29 anni, a Mr Bee. L'incontro in programma domani mattina servirà a mettere nero su bianco. Poi, il Milan diventerà di Bee. Un ruolo fondamentale, nell'incontro di oggi, lo ha avuto Licia Ronzulli. Si tratta di una europarlamentare che ha presentato Bee a Berlusconi e che ha tenuto vivi i contatti tra le parti. I muri di Arcore raccontano che Adriano Galliani ha dato il suo ok alla chiusura della trattativa a favore di Bee. Il costo complessivo dell'operazione è di 1,4 miliardi di dollari. Mr Bee domani, si dice, prenderà il 60% del club. Galliani resterà al suo posto. E c'è chi dice che possa diventare addirittura Presidente. Resterà anche Barbara. Arriveranno facce nuove. Il primo nome sulla lista di Bee è quello di Paolo Maldini. Silvio Berlusconi si è deciso, definitivamente, a vendere dopo che Bee gli ha garantito che il Milan tornerà grande. E per il mercato è già pronta una cifra da sogno: 70-100 milioni di euro. Ed in più, ci sarà l'aiuto della Doyen.*


----------



## Basileuon (1 Maggio 2015)

Allora quando una società cerca nuovi capitali, soprattutto per le aziende quotate in borsa, mette una certa parte del 100% delle quote della società in vendita ad un prezzo x. Tutti coloro che prima detenevano delle quote della società vedono la loro parte diluirsi in rapporto con la quantità di quote messe sul mercato, quindi non è l'azionista che decidere se e quante quote mettere, ma tutti lo fanno in egual misura.
Questo si fa quando una società ha bisogno di liquidità e ne è a corto nonostante il valore immateriale sia magari molto elevato come nel caso del Milan. Inoltre quando una società effettua un'operazione di fundraising è vero che gli azionisti perdono una parte delle loro quote, ma è anche vero che se la quotazione dei titoli è andata bene sul mercato la società avrà incrementato il suo valore e le quote quindi salgono insieme. Per fare un esempio concreto: chi aveva il 10% di Google 10 anni fa queste avevano un valore di, facciamo, 100k dollari, oggi dopo tantissime diluzioni di azioni questa stessa persona magari si trova "solo" l'1% di Google, ma in mano ha qualcosa che vale un miliardo o giù di li.
Spero di essere stato chiaro... nel caso sono a disposizione!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani resterà al suo posto. E c'è chi dice che possa diventare addirittura Presidente. *


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ecco la ricostruzione di Alciato di quanto accaduto oggi ad Arcore:
> 
> Ormai è fatta, Berlusconi ha deciso: cederà la maggioranza del Milan, dopo 29 anni, a Mr Bee. L'incontro in programma domani mattina servirà a mettere nero su bianco. Poi, il Milan diventerà di Bee. Un ruolo fondamentale, nell'incontro di oggi, lo ha avuto Licia Ronzulli. Si tratta di una europarlamentare che ha presentato Bee a Berlusconi e che ha tenuto vivi i contatti tra le parti. I muri di Arcore raccontano che Adriano Galliani ha dato il suo ok alla chiusura della trattativa a favore di Bee. Il costo complessivo dell'operazione è di 1,4 miliardi di dollari. Mr Bee domani, si dice, prenderà il 60% del club. Galliani resterà al suo posto. E c'è chi dice che possa diventare addirittura Presidente. Resterà anche Barbara. Arriveranno facce nuove. Il primo nome sulla lista di Bee è quello di Paolo Maldini. Silvio Berlusconi si è deciso, definitivamente, a vendere dopo che Bee gli ha garantito che il Milan tornerà grande. E per il mercato è già pronta una cifra da sogno: 70-100 milioni di euro. Ed in più, ci sarà l'aiuto della Doyen.*



galliani presidente  

la convivenza con maldini la devo ancora capire.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (1 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ecco la ricostruzione di Alciato di quanto accaduto oggi ad Arcore:
> 
> Ormai è fatta, Berlusconi ha deciso: cederà la maggioranza del Milan, dopo 29 anni, a Mr Bee. L'incontro in programma domani mattina servirà a mettere nero su bianco. Poi, il Milan diventerà di Bee. Un ruolo fondamentale, nell'incontro di oggi, lo ha avuto Licia Ronzulli. Si tratta di una europarlamentare che ha presentato Bee a Berlusconi e che ha tenuto vivi i contatti tra le parti. I muri di Arcore raccontano che Adriano Galliani ha dato il suo ok alla chiusura della trattativa a favore di Bee. Il costo complessivo dell'operazione è di 1,4 miliardi di dollari. Mr Bee domani, si dice, prenderà il 60% del club. Galliani resterà al suo posto. E c'è chi dice che possa diventare addirittura Presidente. Resterà anche Barbara. Arriveranno facce nuove. Il primo nome sulla lista di Bee è quello di Paolo Maldini. Silvio Berlusconi si è deciso, definitivamente, a vendere dopo che Bee gli ha garantito che il Milan tornerà grande. E per il mercato è già pronta una cifra da sogno: 70-100 milioni di euro. Ed in più, ci sarà l'aiuto della Doyen.*



70-100 milioni... Muoro!!


----------



## Dapone (1 Maggio 2015)

Galliani presidente? un incubo


----------



## TheZio (1 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ecco la ricostruzione di Alciato di quanto accaduto oggi ad Arcore:
> 
> Ormai è fatta, Berlusconi ha deciso: cederà la maggioranza del Milan, dopo 29 anni, a Mr Bee. L'incontro in programma domani mattina servirà a mettere nero su bianco. Poi, il Milan diventerà di Bee. Un ruolo fondamentale, nell'incontro di oggi, lo ha avuto Licia Ronzulli. Si tratta di una europarlamentare che ha presentato Bee a Berlusconi e che ha tenuto vivi i contatti tra le parti. I muri di Arcore raccontano che Adriano Galliani ha dato il suo ok alla chiusura della trattativa a favore di Bee. Il costo complessivo dell'operazione è di 1,4 miliardi di dollari. Mr Bee domani, si dice, prenderà il 60% del club. Galliani resterà al suo posto. E c'è chi dice che possa diventare addirittura Presidente. Resterà anche Barbara. Arriveranno facce nuove. Il primo nome sulla lista di Bee è quello di Paolo Maldini. Silvio Berlusconi si è deciso, definitivamente, a vendere dopo che Bee gli ha garantito che il Milan tornerà grande. E per il mercato è già pronta una cifra da sogno: 70-100 milioni di euro. Ed in più, ci sarà l'aiuto della Doyen.*



Galliani presidente vuol dire che non sarà in primo piano nella gestione del mercato...


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ecco la ricostruzione di Alciato di quanto accaduto oggi ad Arcore:
> 
> Ormai è fatta, Berlusconi ha deciso: cederà la maggioranza del Milan, dopo 29 anni, a Mr Bee. L'incontro in programma domani mattina servirà a mettere nero su bianco. Poi, il Milan diventerà di Bee. Un ruolo fondamentale, nell'incontro di oggi, lo ha avuto Licia Ronzulli. Si tratta di una europarlamentare che ha presentato Bee a Berlusconi e che ha tenuto vivi i contatti tra le parti. I muri di Arcore raccontano che Adriano Galliani ha dato il suo ok alla chiusura della trattativa a favore di Bee. Il costo complessivo dell'operazione è di 1,4 miliardi di dollari. Mr Bee domani, si dice, prenderà il 60% del club. Galliani resterà al suo posto. E c'è chi dice che possa diventare addirittura Presidente. Resterà anche Barbara. Arriveranno facce nuove. Il primo nome sulla lista di Bee è quello di Paolo Maldini. Silvio Berlusconi si è deciso, definitivamente, a vendere dopo che Bee gli ha garantito che il Milan tornerà grande. E per il mercato è già pronta una cifra da sogno: 70-100 milioni di euro. Ed in più, ci sarà l'aiuto della Doyen.*



Galliani addirittura presidente è la peggior notizia che potessero darci, tra tutti gli scenari peggiori ipotizzabili.


----------



## markjordan (1 Maggio 2015)

Dapone ha scritto:


> Galliani presidente? un incubo


o modo x depotenziarlo


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Maggio 2015)

Mi gasa sto Bee


----------



## Iblahimovic (1 Maggio 2015)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Galliani presidente vuol dire che non sarà in primo piano nella gestione del mercato...



è tutto da verificare.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Maggio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Galliani addirittura presidente è la peggior notizia che potessero darci, tra tutti gli scenari peggiori ipotizzabili.


Nuovo ruolo significa che non sarà coinvolto nelle decisioni di mercato. Sarà ridimensionato molto probabilmente.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Maggio 2015)

Probabilmente presidente no , ma avrà un ruolo più marginale GRAZIE A DIO


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ecco la ricostruzione di Alciato di quanto accaduto oggi ad Arcore:
> 
> Ormai è fatta, Berlusconi ha deciso: cederà la maggioranza del Milan, dopo 29 anni, a Mr Bee. L'incontro in programma domani mattina servirà a mettere nero su bianco. Poi, il Milan diventerà di Bee. Un ruolo fondamentale, nell'incontro di oggi, lo ha avuto Licia Ronzulli. Si tratta di una europarlamentare che ha presentato Bee a Berlusconi e che ha tenuto vivi i contatti tra le parti. I muri di Arcore raccontano che Adriano Galliani ha dato il suo ok alla chiusura della trattativa a favore di Bee. Il costo complessivo dell'operazione è di 1,4 miliardi di dollari. Mr Bee domani, si dice, prenderà il 60% del club. Galliani resterà al suo posto. E c'è chi dice che possa diventare addirittura Presidente. Resterà anche Barbara. Arriveranno facce nuove. Il primo nome sulla lista di Bee è quello di Paolo Maldini. Silvio Berlusconi si è deciso, definitivamente, a vendere dopo che Bee gli ha garantito che il Milan tornerà grande. E per il mercato è già pronta una cifra da sogno: 70-100 milioni di euro. Ed in più, ci sarà l'aiuto della Doyen.*


Ma sapete che Galliani presidente non sarebbe male? Voglio dire, Galliani è un cancro nella gestione economica e finanziaria del club, quindi riguardo ai contratti e soprattutto nel modo di fare mercato, fatto di favori, intrallazzi e connivenze con procuratori.
L'unica qualità di Galliani sono le amicizie, i legami, le relazioni, se queste si sganciassero dal mercato e si associassero soltanto da un punto di vista dell'immagine, delle relazioni e della burocrazia, cioè quello che dovrebbe fare da presidente, paradossalmente potrebbe non essere una cattiva idea.
Insomma, la speranza è che Galliani non abbia più in mano la gestione sportiva, che, al contrario, potrebbe essere finalmente affidata al nostro capitano, idem per Barbara che curerebbe soltanto il marketing. Insomma, ruoli ben definiti e una proprietà che investa, non chiediamo molto.


----------



## Frikez (1 Maggio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma sapete che Galliani presidente non sarebbe male? Voglio dire, Galliani è un cancro nella gestione economica e finanziaria del club, quindi riguardo ai contratti e soprattutto nel modo di fare mercato, fatto di favori, intrallazzi e connivenze con procuratori.
> L'unica qualità di Galliani sono le amicizie, i legami, le relazioni, se queste si sganciassero dal mercato e si associassero soltanto da un punto di vista dell'immagine, delle relazioni e della burocrazia, cioè quello che dovrebbe fare da presidente, paradossalmente potrebbe non essere una cattiva idea.
> Insomma, la speranza è che Galliani non abbia più in mano la gestione sportiva, che, al contrario, potrebbe essere finalmente affidata al nostro capitano, idem per Barbara che curerebbe soltanto il marketing. Insomma, ruoli ben definiti e una proprietà che investa, non chiediamo molto.



Fixed. Se Galliani si limitasse a svolgere i compiti che è in grado di fare da sempre, cioè curare i rapporti con la lega, diritti tv ecc. non sarebbe un cancro e almeno inizialmente si potrebbe continuare con lui, anche perché è impensabile che Bee faccia fuori tutti i dirigenti presenti, quando avrà il controllo totale del club allora sarà un altro discorso.
Comunque per la parte sportiva probabilmente ci sarà Maldini più un DS come Sogliano che svolgerà le trattative di mercato, come in qualsiasi club di questo mondo..vedi Juve con Marotta, Paratici e Nedved per esempio.


----------



## Dapone (1 Maggio 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Fixed. Se Galliani si limitasse a svolgere i compiti che è in grado di fare da sempre, cioè curare i rapporti con la lega, diritti tv ecc. non sarebbe un cancro e almeno inizialmente si potrebbe continuare con lui, anche perché è impensabile che Bee faccia fuori tutti i dirigenti presenti, quando avrà il controllo totale del club allora sarà un altro discorso.
> Comunque per la parte sportiva probabilmente ci sarà Maldini più un DS come Sogliano che svolgerà le trattative di mercato, come in qualsiasi club di questo mondo..vedi Juve con Marotta, Paratici e Nedved per esempio.



magari ragazzi magari. forse l'incubo è finito.


----------



## Frikez (1 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ecco la ricostruzione di Alciato di quanto accaduto oggi ad Arcore:
> 
> Ormai è fatta, Berlusconi ha deciso: cederà la maggioranza del Milan, dopo 29 anni, a Mr Bee. L'incontro in programma domani mattina servirà a mettere nero su bianco. Poi, il Milan diventerà di Bee. Un ruolo fondamentale, nell'incontro di oggi, lo ha avuto Licia Ronzulli. Si tratta di una europarlamentare che ha presentato Bee a Berlusconi e che ha tenuto vivi i contatti tra le parti. I muri di Arcore raccontano che Adriano Galliani ha dato il suo ok alla chiusura della trattativa a favore di Bee. Il costo complessivo dell'operazione è di 1,4 miliardi di dollari. Mr Bee domani, si dice, prenderà il 60% del club. Galliani resterà al suo posto. E c'è chi dice che possa diventare addirittura Presidente. Resterà anche Barbara. Arriveranno facce nuove. Il primo nome sulla lista di Bee è quello di Paolo Maldini. Silvio Berlusconi si è deciso, definitivamente, a vendere dopo che Bee gli ha garantito che il Milan tornerà grande. E per il mercato è già pronta una cifra da sogno: 70-100 milioni di euro. Ed in più, ci sarà l'aiuto della Doyen.*



.


----------



## Iblahimovic (1 Maggio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma sapete che Galliani presidente non sarebbe male? Voglio dire, Galliani è un cancro nella gestione economica e finanziaria del club, quindi riguardo ai contratti e soprattutto nel modo di fare mercato, fatto di favori, intrallazzi e connivenze con procuratori.
> L'unica qualità di Galliani sono le amicizie, i legami, le relazioni, se queste si sganciassero dal mercato e si associassero soltanto da un punto di vista dell'immagine, delle relazioni e della burocrazia, cioè quello che dovrebbe fare da presidente, paradossalmente potrebbe non essere una cattiva idea.
> Insomma, la speranza è che Galliani non abbia più in mano la gestione sportiva, che, al contrario, potrebbe essere finalmente affidata al nostro capitano, idem per Barbara che curerebbe soltanto il marketing. Insomma, ruoli ben definiti e una proprietà che investa, non chiediamo molto.



tutto bene fino a quando ho letto che il ds dovrebbe essere Maldini. Il ds è un ruolo fondamentale e ne serve uno vero, un professionista.


----------



## BossKilla7 (2 Maggio 2015)

se quello schifo d'uomo diventa presidente lascio seriamente, l'unico presidente, se arriverà,deve essere il thailandese


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Maggio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma sapete che Galliani presidente non sarebbe male? Voglio dire, Galliani è un cancro nella gestione economica e finanziaria del club, quindi riguardo ai contratti e soprattutto nel modo di fare mercato, fatto di favori, intrallazzi e connivenze con procuratori.
> L'unica qualità di Galliani sono le amicizie, i legami, le relazioni, se queste si sganciassero dal mercato e si associassero soltanto da un punto di vista dell'immagine, delle relazioni e della burocrazia, cioè quello che dovrebbe fare da presidente, paradossalmente potrebbe non essere una cattiva idea.
> Insomma, la speranza è che Galliani non abbia più in mano la gestione sportiva, che, al contrario, potrebbe essere finalmente affidata al nostro capitano, idem per Barbara che curerebbe soltanto il marketing. Insomma, ruoli ben definiti e una proprietà che investa, non chiediamo molto.



Il problema è che da presidente non è affatto detto che sarebbe escluso dal mercato. E anzi avrebbe un potere incontrastato.


----------



## admin (2 Maggio 2015)

Mr Bee rientrato ora in albergo. Domani lo attende una giornata molto lunga e storica.


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Maggio 2015)

Forza Mr Bean!!!


----------



## aleslash (2 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ecco la ricostruzione di Alciato di quanto accaduto oggi ad Arcore:
> 
> Ormai è fatta, Berlusconi ha deciso: cederà la maggioranza del Milan, dopo 29 anni, a Mr Bee. L'incontro in programma domani mattina servirà a mettere nero su bianco. Poi, il Milan diventerà di Bee. Un ruolo fondamentale, nell'incontro di oggi, lo ha avuto Licia Ronzulli. Si tratta di una europarlamentare che ha presentato Bee a Berlusconi e che ha tenuto vivi i contatti tra le parti. I muri di Arcore raccontano che Adriano Galliani ha dato il suo ok alla chiusura della trattativa a favore di Bee. Il costo complessivo dell'operazione è di 1,4 miliardi di dollari. Mr Bee domani, si dice, prenderà il 60% del club. Galliani resterà al suo posto. E c'è chi dice che possa diventare addirittura Presidente. Resterà anche Barbara. Arriveranno facce nuove. Il primo nome sulla lista di Bee è quello di Paolo Maldini. Silvio Berlusconi si è deciso, definitivamente, a vendere dopo che Bee gli ha garantito che il Milan tornerà grande. E per il mercato è già pronta una cifra da sogno: 70-100 milioni di euro. Ed in più, ci sarà l'aiuto della Doyen.*


Galliani presidente 
Apparte gli scherzi, Galliani non conviverà molto a lungo con Maldini e co.


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Maggio 2015)

la butto li, falcao sara il primo acquisto


----------



## Fedeshi (2 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ecco la ricostruzione di Alciato di quanto accaduto oggi ad Arcore:
> 
> Ormai è fatta, Berlusconi ha deciso: cederà la maggioranza del Milan, dopo 29 anni, a Mr Bee. L'incontro in programma domani mattina servirà a mettere nero su bianco. Poi, il Milan diventerà di Bee. Un ruolo fondamentale, nell'incontro di oggi, lo ha avuto Licia Ronzulli. Si tratta di una europarlamentare che ha presentato Bee a Berlusconi e che ha tenuto vivi i contatti tra le parti. I muri di Arcore raccontano che Adriano Galliani ha dato il suo ok alla chiusura della trattativa a favore di Bee. Il costo complessivo dell'operazione è di 1,4 miliardi di dollari. Mr Bee domani, si dice, prenderà il 60% del club. Galliani resterà al suo posto. E c'è chi dice che possa diventare addirittura Presidente. Resterà anche Barbara. Arriveranno facce nuove. Il primo nome sulla lista di Bee è quello di Paolo Maldini. Silvio Berlusconi si è deciso, definitivamente, a vendere dopo che Bee gli ha garantito che il Milan tornerà grande. E per il mercato è già pronta una cifra da sogno: 70-100 milioni di euro. Ed in più, ci sarà l'aiuto della Doyen.*



Domani sono ad un Matrimonio,festeggio direttamente li!.


----------



## DavidGoffin (2 Maggio 2015)

Salve a tutti è il mio primo post  Vi seguivo ieri sera, avevo già scritto il post ma non sono riuscito a registrarmi e ora ci sono stati nuovi sviluppi...comunque lo ripropongo forse c'è qualche ben informato che saprà rispondermi:
sia AC Milan come società che Berlusconi come persona hanno interessi e attività negli Emirati Arabi, siamo sponsorizzati addiittura da Emirates, possibile che non si riesca a trovare un Emiro tipo quello del PSG pieno di soldi che compra il Milan?? Parlandoci chiaro oggi i soldi la fanno da padrone, purtroppo è così ma bisogna stare al gioco, se si trovano i petroldollari ma si lascia gestire a gente seria sarebbe perfetto!

Dico questo perchè il mio terrore è che sto Mr. Ape sia una specie di Thoir che di calcio sa ben poco e gli interessa solo amministrare, espandersi, lucrare ( del resto è un broker ) Non si è mai visto con una maglia del Milan o dire qualcosa ai tifosi, o perlomeno io me lo sono perso. Sembra quasi che stia facendo una compravendita di una ditta qualsiasi.
Gli ultimi 10 anni di Berlusconi sono stati quello che sono e la cosa la vedo solo peggiorare e mi fa star male, ormai non è più lucido ha la sua età persino per gli affari, la squadra è allo sbando....e ora un broker thailandese


----------



## Iblahimovic (2 Maggio 2015)

Mi aspettavo molto di più da Richard Lee, che invece si è eclissato sul più bello


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Maggio 2015)

*Alciato: "Ci siamo quasi, la cessione del Milan non è a un passo, è a mezzo passo. Mancano solo le firme e per questo motivo ci sarà l'incontro ad Arcore questa mattina. Il van nero è già qua fuori dall'hotel ed entro le 9 si muoverà in direzione Villa San Martino".*


----------



## Dany20 (2 Maggio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Alciato: "Ci siamo quasi, la cessione del Milan non è a un passo, è a mezzo passo. Mancano solo le firme e per questo motivo ci sarà l'incontro ad Arcore questa mattina. Il van nero è già qua fuori dall'hotel ed entro le 9 si muoverà in direzione Villa San Martino".*


Ci siamo quasi. Bee non deluderci.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (2 Maggio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Alciato: "Ci siamo quasi, la cessione del Milan non è a un passo, è a mezzo passo. Mancano solo le firme e per questo motivo ci sarà l'incontro ad Arcore questa mattina. Il van nero è già qua fuori dall'hotel ed entro le 9 si muoverà in direzione Villa San Martino".*



Ci siamo, ci siamo. Inizia una nuova era.


----------



## forzaplus44 (2 Maggio 2015)

Oggi si fa la storia! Grazie di cuore presidente Berlusconi per tutto ciò che hai fatto non lo dimenticheremo mai!!!


----------



## franck3211 (2 Maggio 2015)

Oggi dovrebbe essere una grande giornata. Un complimenti ad Alciato per lo scoop a cui nessuno credeva e un grazie al presidente più vincente della storia.


----------



## robs91 (2 Maggio 2015)

Ora Sky dice che Silvio rimarrà presidente..


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (2 Maggio 2015)

*Secondo Sky Sport, Silvio Berlusconi resterà presidente del Milan anche se Bee dovesse acquistare la maggioranza della societa'.*


----------



## forzaplus44 (2 Maggio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Sport, Silvio Berlusconi resterà presidente del Milan anche se Bee dovesse acquistare la maggioranza della societa'.*



per ora ne escono di tutti i colori,ieri galliani presidente e ora lo stesso berlusconi dovrebbe rimanere. Finchè non ci sarà l'ufficialità non si saprà come si formerà l'assetto societario!!


----------



## Tobi (2 Maggio 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Ora Sky dice che Silvio rimarrà presidente..



favorevole


----------



## robs91 (2 Maggio 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> favorevole



L' importante è che non comandino più.Basta con il "Milan degli Italiani",basta dilettanti in panchina,basta intrallazzi con Preziosi,i procuratori amici ecc...Solo così il Milan potrà risorgere.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Maggio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Sport, Silvio Berlusconi resterà presidente del Milan anche se Bee dovesse acquistare la maggioranza della societa'.*



*Licia Ronzulli, europarlamentare di Forza Italia e mediatrice tra Berlusconi e Bee, ha da poco fatto il suo ingresso ad Arcore. L'incontro decisivo è ormai imminente.*


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Licia Ronzulli, europarlamentare di Forza Italia e mediatrice tra Berlusconi e Bee, ha da poco fatto il suo ingresso ad Arcore. L'incontro decisivo è ormai imminente.*



Ovvio che Berlusca rimane "presidente" anche se fino ad ora non è che fosse stato molto presidente. Impossibile immaginare tutti silurati in questi mesi. Tra un anno massimo due, si laveranno dalle palle.

Forza Bee


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (2 Maggio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Sport, Silvio Berlusconi resterà presidente del Milan anche se Bee dovesse acquistare la maggioranza della societa'.*



Resterà, ma a comandare credo sarà Bee. Berlusconi rimarrà presidente in modo simbolico.


----------



## smallball (2 Maggio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Sport, Silvio Berlusconi resterà presidente del Milan anche se Bee dovesse acquistare la maggioranza della societa'.*



il classico presidente onorario


----------



## Dany20 (2 Maggio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Sport, Silvio Berlusconi resterà presidente del Milan anche se Bee dovesse acquistare la maggioranza della societa'.*


Basta che non faccia danni.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Maggio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Sport, Silvio Berlusconi resterà presidente del Milan anche se Bee dovesse acquistare la maggioranza della societa'.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Licia Ronzulli, europarlamentare di Forza Italia e mediatrice tra Berlusconi e Bee, ha da poco fatto il suo ingresso ad Arcore. L'incontro decisivo è ormai imminente.*



*Per tutti: Berlusconi è già presidente onorario, quindi non cambierebbe nulla rispetto ad oggi. Semplicemente manterrebbe la carica onorifica che, ripeto, già ricopre da diversi anni. Con la differenza che stavolta si troverà in minoranza. Quindi potere decisionale zero.*


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Licia Ronzulli, europarlamentare di Forza Italia e mediatrice tra Berlusconi e Bee, ha da poco fatto il suo ingresso ad Arcore. L'incontro decisivo è ormai imminente.*



Speriamo che vada tutto bene e che non vengano fatti i classici teatrini per poi mandare tutto all'aria


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Licia Ronzulli, europarlamentare di Forza Italia e mediatrice tra Berlusconi e Bee, ha da poco fatto il suo ingresso ad Arcore. L'incontro decisivo è ormai imminente.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Per tutti: Berlusconi è già presidente onorario, quindi non cambierebbe nulla rispetto ad oggi. Semplicemente manterrebbe la carica onorifica che, ripeto, già ricopre da diversi anni. Con la differenza che stavolta si troverà in minoranza. Quindi potere decisionale zero.*



Dai,ci siamo.


----------



## O Animal (2 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Licia Ronzulli, europarlamentare di Forza Italia e mediatrice tra Berlusconi e Bee, ha da poco fatto il suo ingresso ad Arcore. L'incontro decisivo è ormai imminente.*



Ho le idee un po' confuse...

La "ex maîtresse" europarlamentare di Berlusconi è la mediatrice di Bee che è un mediatore tailandese che agisce per conto di una trading di Abu Dhabi che vuole prendere il Milan per poi quotarlo a Milano e ad Hong Kong per riprendersi i soldi?

Questi hanno sicuramente più fantasia di Shinawatra e Thohir...


----------



## Fedeshi (2 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Licia Ronzulli, europarlamentare di Forza Italia e mediatrice tra Berlusconi e Bee, ha da poco fatto il suo ingresso ad Arcore. L'incontro decisivo è ormai imminente.*



Da quanto aspettavamo questo giorno,da quanto?


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Maggio 2015)

Ancora nulla si muove nel frattempo... Io aspetterei a sognare


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Maggio 2015)

Forse questo giorno diventera il nuovo giorno della liberazione.


----------



## sion (2 Maggio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Ancora nulla si muove nel frattempo... Io aspetterei a sognare


 che ottimismo oh..
[MENTION=88]sion[/MENTION] no parole censurate


----------



## smallball (2 Maggio 2015)

potrebbe essere l'inizio di una nuova era


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Licia Ronzulli, europarlamentare di Forza Italia e mediatrice tra Berlusconi e Bee, ha da poco fatto il suo ingresso ad Arcore. L'incontro decisivo è ormai imminente.*


Incrociamo tutto l'incrociabile.


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Maggio 2015)

ho forse detto che è saltato tutto??? ci stiamo basando solo sulla parola di alciato. Stiamo calmi e aspettiamo


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (2 Maggio 2015)

Per quanto ne sappiamo di questo Taechaubol io l'ottimismo lo tengo ben riposto in un cassetto al momento.
Certo, vale sempre il discorso che attualmente il Milan è ai minimi termini, ma vale anche il discorso che potremmo finire dalla padella alla brace.

C'è solo da incrociare le dita al riguardo e sperare che questa gente abbia intenzione di far tornare il Milan una società sportiva importante.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Maggio 2015)

Buongiorno Raga !!!! Oggi è IL GIORNO che aspettiamo da 10 anni .... In alto i calici ...


----------



## Iblahimovic (2 Maggio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Buongiorno Raga !!!! Oggi è IL GIORNO che aspettiamo da 10 anni .... In alto i calici ...



gia dal 2005, dopo istanbul speravi nella cessione delle quote del milan?


----------



## Isao (2 Maggio 2015)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Per quanto ne sappiamo di questo Taechaubol io l'ottimismo lo tengo ben riposto in un cassetto al momento.
> Certo, vale sempre il discorso che attualmente il Milan è ai minimi termini, ma vale anche il discorso che potremmo finire dalla padella alla brace.
> 
> C'è solo da incrociare le dita al riguardo e sperare che questa gente abbia intenzione di far tornare il Milan una società sportiva importante.



Chi spende così tanto non lo fa per sprecare i propri soldi distruggendo ciò che ha acquistato. Chi spende così tanto è ovvio che dovrà, come minimo, cercare di aumentare il valore del club per rivenderlo ad un prezzo maggiore. Per aumentare il valore del club servono vittorie, stadio e prestigio. Che senso avrebbe spendere quasi un miliardo di euro per poi far retrocedere il milan e deprezzarlo? Le vostre paure hanno senso solo se pensate che non esistano i soldi e stiano facendo una truffa a Berlusconi. Ipotesi ridicola anche solo a pensarla e scriverla. Quindi keep calm. Dobbiamo preoccuparci della gestione sperando non sia fatta di errori ma è inutile preoccuparsi della mala fede di Bee.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (2 Maggio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Sport, Silvio Berlusconi resterà presidente del Milan anche se Bee dovesse acquistare la maggioranza della societa'.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Licia Ronzulli, europarlamentare di Forza Italia e mediatrice tra Berlusconi e Bee, ha da poco fatto il suo ingresso ad Arcore. L'incontro decisivo è ormai imminente.*



.


----------



## admin (2 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Licia Ronzulli, europarlamentare di Forza Italia e mediatrice tra Berlusconi e Bee, ha da poco fatto il suo ingresso ad Arcore. L'incontro decisivo è ormai imminente.*




.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (2 Maggio 2015)

Isao ha scritto:


> Chi spende così tanto non lo fa per sprecare i propri soldi distruggendo ciò che ha acquistato. Chi spende così tanto è ovvio che dovrà, come minimo, cercare di aumentare il valore del club per rivenderlo ad un prezzo maggiore. Per aumentare il valore del club servono vittorie, stadio e prestigio. Che senso avrebbe spendere quasi un miliardo di euro per poi far retrocedere il milan e deprezzarlo? Le vostre paure hanno senso solo se pensate che non esistano i soldi e stiano facendo una truffa a Berlusconi. Ipotesi ridicola anche solo a pensarla e scriverla. Quindi keep calm. Dobbiamo preoccuparci della gestione sperando non sia fatta di errori ma è inutile preoccuparsi della mala fede di Bee.



La mia preoccupazione è legata al fatto che andiamo a finire in mani di chi non ha mai visto una partita di calcio ma che invece con i soldi ci lavora tutti i giorni, e lo fa solo per aumentare i propri, cosa che non va sempre molto d'accordo con il progetto sportivo.
Certo ci sono le eccezioni, ma a certi livelli si contano sulle dita di una mano.
Spero solo che se le cose non andranno come vogliono loro non si stufino e trovino qualche altra "soluzione" per chiamarsi fuori; le scappatoie questa gente le trova sempre.

Poi per carità, magari è tutto il contrario, lo spero vivamente.
Finalmente intanto non siamo più ostaggi della dirigenza attuale


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Maggio 2015)

FolzaMilan ha scritto:


> gia dal 2005, dopo istanbul speravi nella cessione delle quote del milan?



Hai voglia ...


----------



## forzaplus44 (2 Maggio 2015)

potrebbe arrivare berlusconi in elicottero in centro a milano, o potrebbe andare a prendere bee per portarlo ad arcore


----------



## Ciachi (2 Maggio 2015)

Liberateciiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!! 

Buongiorno Amici rossoneri.... E che sia davvero un Buon Giorno!!!!


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Licia Ronzulli, europarlamentare di Forza Italia e mediatrice tra Berlusconi e Bee, ha da poco fatto il suo ingresso ad Arcore. L'incontro decisivo è ormai imminente.*





BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> La mia preoccupazione è legata al fatto che andiamo a finire in mani di chi non ha mai visto una partita di calcio ma che invece con i soldi ci lavora tutti i giorni, e lo fa solo per aumentare i propri, cosa che non va sempre molto d'accordo con il progetto sportivo.
> Certo ci sono le eccezioni, ma a certi livelli si contano sulle dita di una mano.
> Spero solo che se le cose non andranno come vogliono loro non si stufino e trovino qualche altra "soluzione" per chiamarsi fuori; le scappatoie questa gente le trova sempre.
> 
> ...


Da quello che ho visto Bee è cmq attivo e interessato nel mondo del calcio. Poi alla fine tutto dipende da chi si farà affiancare.
Speriamo bene


----------



## TheZio (2 Maggio 2015)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> La mia preoccupazione è legata al fatto che andiamo a finire in mani di chi non ha mai visto una partita di calcio ma che invece con i soldi ci lavora tutti i giorni, e lo fa solo per aumentare i propri, cosa che non va sempre molto d'accordo con il progetto sportivo.
> Certo ci sono le eccezioni, ma a certi livelli si contano sulle dita di una mano.
> Spero solo che se le cose non andranno come vogliono loro non si stufino e trovino qualche altra "soluzione" per chiamarsi fuori; le scappatoie questa gente le trova sempre.
> 
> ...



C è da dire che se vuoi aumentare il valore di un asset lo devi rendere vincente e competitivo.. Quindi devono vincere x guadagnarci!


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Maggio 2015)

*Sky: elicottero ad Arcore pronto a decollare. Porterà Berlusconi in centro o andrà a prendere Bee?*


----------



## Giangy (2 Maggio 2015)

Ancora un paio di ore, e si può finalmente pensare in grande!!


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Sky: elicottero ad Arcore pronto a decollare. Porterà Berlusconi in centro o andrà a prendere Bee?*



*Licia Ronzulli, l'europarlamentare mediatrice tra Berlusconi e Bee, ha appena lasciato Arcore.*


----------



## Isao (2 Maggio 2015)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> La mia preoccupazione è legata al fatto che andiamo a finire in mani di chi non ha mai visto una partita di calcio ma che invece con i soldi ci lavora tutti i giorni, e lo fa solo per aumentare i propri, cosa che non va sempre molto d'accordo con il progetto sportivo.
> Certo ci sono le eccezioni, ma a certi livelli si contano sulle dita di una mano.
> Spero solo che se le cose non andranno come vogliono loro non si stufino e trovino qualche altra "soluzione" per chiamarsi fuori; le scappatoie questa gente le trova sempre.
> 
> ...



Anche Berlusconi non ha mai capito nulla di calcio ma ci ha comunque portato in cima al mondo. Bee deve mettere i soldi e contornarsi di persone giuste che capiscano di calcio. Basta questo 



TheZio ha scritto:


> C è da dire che se vuoi aumentare il valore di un asset lo devi rendere vincente e competitivo.. Quindi devono vincere x guadagnarci!



Esatto.


----------



## Ciachi (2 Maggio 2015)

Caro Mr.Bee....se solo tu potessi immaginare l amore che i tifosi rossoneri ti riserveranno.....nel caso in cui Tu ci riportassi nell Olimpo del calcio....dove siamo SEMPRE stati..... Allora ti sentiresti in Paradiso!!!!! Please...please....pleaseeeeeeee


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Maggio 2015)

louis gara ha scritto:


> *sky: Elicottero ad arcore pronto a decollare. Porterà berlusconi in centro o andrà a prendere bee?*





louis gara ha scritto:


> *licia ronzulli, l'europarlamentare mediatrice tra berlusconi e bee, ha appena lasciato arcore.*



quotate!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Maggio 2015)

louis gara ha scritto:


> *sky: Elicottero ad arcore pronto a decollare. Porterà berlusconi in centro o andrà a prendere bee?*






Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Licia Ronzulli, l'europarlamentare mediatrice tra Berlusconi e Bee, ha appena lasciato Arcore.*



*Gazzetta dello Sport:L'incontro decisivo potrebbe tenersi a Milano e non più ad Arcore.*


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Sky: elicottero ad Arcore pronto a decollare. Porterà Berlusconi in centro o andrà a prendere Bee?*





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Licia Ronzulli, l'europarlamentare mediatrice tra Berlusconi e Bee, ha appena lasciato Arcore.*





MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta dello Sport:L'incontro decisivo potrebbe tenersi a Milano e non più ad Arcore.*



Dove potrebbe atterrare l'elicottero? Non penso in pieno centro...


----------



## Tobi (2 Maggio 2015)

Che balls.. speriamo finisca questo tira e molla e si concluda qualcosa


----------



## TheZio (2 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Sky: elicottero ad Arcore pronto a decollare. Porterà Berlusconi in centro o andrà a prendere Bee?*



secondo me incontro decisivo con firma a Casa Milan.. L elicottero pronto a partire e il van nero caricato mi fanno credere ad un appuntamento storico con dirette tv nella sede del portello!


----------



## Pampu7 (2 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta dello Sport:L'incontro decisivo potrebbe tenersi a Milano e non più ad Arcore.*



Io resto convinto che salterà tutto


----------



## O Animal (2 Maggio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Dove potrebbe atterrare l'elicottero? Non penso in pieno centro...



Basta chiamare il tifosissimo Maroni...







O fare come fa Renzi...


----------



## ed.vedder77 (2 Maggio 2015)

Questo é un passaggio storico...dio ti prego che non sia un altro thoir e che berlusca abbia davvero combattuto con bee facendoli promettere di portare in alto il milan.
Comunque a livello di italiano oggi mi sento deluso.Manco il milan é più made in italy.


----------



## Isao (2 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta dello Sport:L'incontro decisivo potrebbe tenersi a Milano e non più ad Arcore.*





TheZio ha scritto:


> secondo me incontro decisivo con firma a Casa Milan.. L elicottero pronto a partire e il van nero caricato mi fanno credere ad un appuntamento storico con dirette tv nella sede del portello!



Se non vogliono solo firmare ma dare contestualmente anche l'ufficialità, credo che sia il minimo fare tutto a Casa Milan. Già me la vedo la foto di B e Bee in giro per Casa Milan e poi nella sala dei trofei.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Sky: elicottero ad Arcore pronto a decollare. Porterà Berlusconi in centro o andrà a prendere Bee?*





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Licia Ronzulli, l'europarlamentare mediatrice tra Berlusconi e Bee, ha appena lasciato Arcore.*





MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta dello Sport:L'incontro decisivo potrebbe tenersi a Milano e non più ad Arcore.*



*Berlusconi lascia Arcore in auto abbassa il finestrino e avvisa i cronisti presenti " qui non accade nulla vado io a Milano".





*


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Berlusconi ai cronisti presenti " qui non accade nulla vado a Milano".



Speriamo che fili tutto.. che non facciano i soliti teatrini.


----------



## O Animal (2 Maggio 2015)

Berlusconi vestito a festa e nervoso come un demonio...


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi lascia Arcore in auto abbassa il finestrino e avvisa i cronisti presenti " qui non accade nulla vado io a Milano".*



Se si muove lui difficile non pensare ad un evento ufficiale,tipo una conferenza stampa....


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Maggio 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Berlusconi vestito a festa e nervoso come un demonio...



Ga sem ...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi lascia Arcore in auto abbassa il finestrino e avvisa i cronisti presenti " qui non accade nulla vado io a Milano".*


Dai che FORSE è arrivato il giorno della resurrezione


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi lascia Arcore in auto abbassa il finestrino e avvisa i cronisti presenti " qui non accade nulla vado io a Milano".*



Ho paura, conoscendo l'individuo può accadere di tutto..


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (2 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ho paura, conoscendo l'individuo può accadere di tutto..



Concordo, sono abbastanza nervoso...


----------



## Iblahimovic (2 Maggio 2015)

grazie di tutto silvio


----------



## Pampu7 (2 Maggio 2015)

Io fin quando non sento dire a Bee ho comprato il Milan non sono tranquillo


----------



## Milo (2 Maggio 2015)

Sono contento, però niente cannavaro please, sennò parte davvero male questo qua


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi lascia Arcore in auto abbassa il finestrino e avvisa i cronisti presenti " qui non accade nulla vado io a Milano".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.


----------



## TheZio (2 Maggio 2015)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Questo é un passaggio storico...dio ti prego che non sia un altro thoir e che berlusca abbia davvero combattuto con bee facendoli promettere di portare in alto il milan.
> Comunque a livello di italiano oggi mi sento deluso.Manco il milan é più made in italy.



Amen fratello.


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi lascia Arcore in auto abbassa il finestrino e avvisa i cronisti presenti " qui non accade nulla vado io a Milano".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quotate


----------



## O Animal (2 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi lascia Arcore in auto abbassa il finestrino e avvisa i cronisti presenti " qui non accade nulla vado io a Milano".
> 
> 
> 
> ...





O Animal ha scritto:


> Berlusconi vestito a festa e nervoso come un demonio...


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi lascia Arcore in auto abbassa il finestrino e avvisa i cronisti presenti " qui non accade nulla vado io a Milano".
> 
> 
> 
> ...





O Animal ha scritto:


>




*Arrivano conferma dall'entourage del Thailandese: Berlusconi incontrerà Mr Bee.

All'Hotel Park Hyatt dove risiede Mr Bee sono già state prese misure di sicurezze per l'arrivo di Berlusconi.*


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Maggio 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


>


Un po' mi mancherà, speriamo che Bee venga a fare qualche hip hip hurrà a Milanello 




MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Arrivano conferma dall'entourage del Thailandese: Berlusconi incontrerà Mr Bee.*


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Arrivano conferma dall'entourage del Thailandese: Berlusconi incontrerà Mr Bee.*



Ok, mi rifiuto di credere che viene fatto tutto sto casino per un semplice "No grazie"..


----------



## TheZio (2 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Arrivano conferma dall'entourage del Thailandese: Berlusconi incontrerà Mr Bee.*



Devo andare al supermercato ma mi sa che ci andrò pomeriggio


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Maggio 2015)

*All'Hotel Park Hyatt, dove alloggia Bee, sono arrivati alcuni membri di una scorta e sono state preparate nuove misure di sicurezza: sta arrivando Berlusconi*


----------



## Giangy (2 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *All'Hotel Park Hyatt, dove alloggia Bee, sono arrivati alcuni membri di una scorta e sono state preparate nuove misure di sicurezza: sta arrivando Berlusconi*


Speriamo che ci sono le firme


----------



## Isao (2 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *All'Hotel Park Hyatt, dove alloggia Bee, sono arrivati alcuni membri di una scorta e sono state preparate nuove misure di sicurezza: sta arrivando Berlusconi*



Credo caricheranno Bee in macchina e andranno a Casa Milan. Se non verrà fatto significa che ora si mette nero su bianco e poi nel pomeriggio di organizza l'annuncio mediatico.


----------



## BossKilla7 (2 Maggio 2015)

Isao ha scritto:


> Credo caricheranno Bee in macchina e andranno a Casa Milan. Se non verrà fatto significa che ora si mette nero su bianco e poi nel pomeriggio di organizza l'annuncio mediatico.



Può darsi anche che facciano una conferenza stampa per annunciare il tutto


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Arrivano conferma dall'entourage del Thailandese: Berlusconi incontrerà Mr Bee.
> 
> All'Hotel Park Hyatt dove risiede Mr Bee sono già state prese misure di sicurezze per l'arrivo di Berlusconi.*



*Arrivato Berlusconi all'Hotel Park Hyatt, non ha rilasciato dichiarazioni.*


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Arrivato Berlusconi all'Hotel Park Hyatt, non ha rilasciato dichiarazioni.*




Ammazza se è nervoso avete visto su Sky :O ... Mai visto così


----------



## Iblahimovic (2 Maggio 2015)

c'è la diretta su sky sport 24?


----------



## BossKilla7 (2 Maggio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ammazza se è nervoso avete visto su Sky :O ... Mai visto così



La trattativa gli ha fatto saltare il bunga-bunga quotidiano


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Maggio 2015)

Dai, dai, dai (cit.)


----------



## O Animal (2 Maggio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ammazza se è nervoso avete visto su Sky :O ... Mai visto così



Una volta l'abbiamo visto peggio...


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Arrivato Berlusconi all'Hotel Park Hyatt, non ha rilasciato dichiarazioni.*



*Berlusconi e Mr Bee sono saliti in ascensore, sta per cominciare l'incontro per il futuro del Milan.*


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (2 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi e Mr Bee sono saliti in ascensore al via il futuro del Milan.*



Ci siamo. Non ero così teso da mesi!


----------



## Gekyn (2 Maggio 2015)

Sono in montagna, e sono in casa con l iPad sintonizzato su Sky sport 24 e il cellulare sul forum!!! Ho mandato moglie e figlie in giro, l importante non disturbare &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Maggio 2015)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Sono in montagna, e sono in casa con l iPad sintonizzato su Sky sport 24 e il cellulare sul forum!!! *Ho mandato moglie e figlie in giro*, l importante non disturbare ��



eroe


----------



## Jino (2 Maggio 2015)

Se esiste un Dio del calcio ci deve liberare


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Maggio 2015)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Sono in montagna, e sono in casa con l iPad sintonizzato su Sky sport 24 e il cellulare sul forum!!! Ho mandato moglie e figlie in giro, l importante non disturbare ��




Hahaha 10 anni che aspettiamo fratello


----------



## AndrasWave (2 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi e Mr Bee sono saliti in ascensore, sta per cominciare l'incontro per il futuro del Milan.*



Aiutoooooooooo!!! Tensione alle stelle!! Roba che non provavo da due o tre anni per il Milan!


----------



## Gekyn (2 Maggio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Hahaha 10 anni che aspettiamo fratello



E ce lo siamo meritato!!!


----------



## Basileuon (2 Maggio 2015)

oggi si fa la storia


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi e Mr Bee sono saliti in ascensore, sta per cominciare l'incontro per il futuro del Milan.*


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Maggio 2015)

Today is a good day to win


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi e Mr Bee sono saliti in ascensore, sta per cominciare l'incontro per il futuro del Milan.*



Ci siamo ragazzi,ormai è fatta 

P.S. Ma chi è sta cavallona a Sky Sport 24?


----------



## bambagias (2 Maggio 2015)

E il giorno giusto per iscriversi al Forum...l'inizio di una nuova era!!!


----------



## bambagias (2 Maggio 2015)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Sono in montagna, e sono in casa con l iPad sintonizzato su Sky sport 24 e il cellulare sul forum!!! Ho mandato moglie e figlie in giro, l importante non disturbare ��



E poi non resistevo....dovevo straquotare Gekyn!!!


----------



## MissRossonera (2 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi e Mr Bee sono saliti in ascensore, sta per cominciare l'incontro per il futuro del Milan.*



Ma io come faccio a studiare così? Sono tesa,ho bisogno di sapere!


----------



## Tic (2 Maggio 2015)

Fumata bianca prevista per le 14, dai ragazzi


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta dello sport:Berlusconi e Mr Bee sono saliti in ascensore, sta per cominciare l'incontro per il futuro del Milan.*



*Gazzetta dello sport:Ci sono una centinaia di curiosi molti tifosi rossoneri in attesa di capire quale sarà il futuro del Milan.*


----------



## dioscuro84 (2 Maggio 2015)

Anche tanta tristezza..grazie Presidente!! Nessuno mai come te..


----------



## Lo Gnu (2 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi e Mr Bee sono saliti in ascensore, sta per cominciare l'incontro per il futuro del Milan.*






MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Ci sono una centinaia di curiosi molti tifosi rossoneri in attesa di capire quale sarà il futuro del Milan.*



Dai dai 

Incrociamo le dita!!

p.s. conferma gran gnocca quella di sky sport 24


----------



## O Animal (2 Maggio 2015)

Sta parlandooooooo


----------



## Djici (2 Maggio 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Sta parlandooooooo



Che sta dicendoooooooooo ?


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (2 Maggio 2015)

Riportate tutto, non ho Sky!!!!!!!


----------



## Liuke (2 Maggio 2015)

Dice che sta facendo in modo che lui possa mantenere il 51%
se non ho capito male


----------



## Heaven (2 Maggio 2015)

L'ha chiamato mister Lee ahahah


----------



## sabato (2 Maggio 2015)

Berlusconi: c'è la possibilità che io mantenga il 51%.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Maggio 2015)

Liuke ha scritto:


> Dice che sta facendo in modo che lui possa mantenere il 51%
> se non ho capito male



??? Ma bastaaaaaaaaaaa vattene


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (2 Maggio 2015)




----------



## sabato (2 Maggio 2015)

Berlusconi: ci vorrà ancora tempo per definire tutto.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Maggio 2015)

Ennesimo Teatro..ennesimo teatro


----------



## Naruto98 (2 Maggio 2015)

sabato ha scritto:


> Berlusconi: c'è la possibilità che io mantenga il 51%.



ecco la beffa, dite ciao a tutto l'ottimismo. Se comanda il nano TUTTO sarà come ora.


----------



## Liuke (2 Maggio 2015)

Comunque riassumendo: La trattativa non è ancora chiusa, non si sa che percentuale del milan verrà ceduta. Berlusconi porebbe anche tenere il 51%. La sua prima preoccupazione è quella di far tornare il milan all'altezza del suo glorioso passato.


----------



## Basileuon (2 Maggio 2015)

Calmi sono dichiarazioni di facciata, comunque Berlusconi mi sembrava palesemente emozionato, l'ultimo canto del cigno


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Maggio 2015)

51% nelle sue mani. No, no!


----------



## O Animal (2 Maggio 2015)

*Berlusconi: La trattativa sarà prolungata, c'è fiducia tra le parti, bisogna entrare nei mercati asiatici ed in particolare in Cina ma non abbiamo definito ancora nulla... Potrei anche tenere la maggioranza...*


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Maggio 2015)

In pratica per ora non succede un tubo e ci sarà da aspettare ancora.
E non è nemmeno detto che Ilvio ceda la maggioranza....
E lo ha chiamato MR Lee


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta dello sport:Ci sono una centinaia di curiosi molti tifosi rossoneri in attesa di capire quale sarà il futuro del Milan.*



*Berlusconi:" Voglio dare ai tifosi la garanzia del futuro,ho trovato un Mr Bee una persona assolutamente seria, gli adempimenti tecnici erano prodromici alla stesura del contratto, pensiamo di diventare anche amici,stiamo lavorando per il Brand e per il futuro è tutto ancora in discussione c'è anche la possibilità che io possa gestire il 51%."


Mr bee:" Voglio ringraziare il presidente per questa possibilità,è un grande onore ma ci va tempo per chiudere."*


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Maggio 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Ha detto tutto e niente... La trattativa sarà prolungata, c'è fiducia tra le parti, bisogna entrare nei mercati asiatici ed in particolare in Cina ma non abbiamo definito ancora nulla... Potrei anche tenere la maggioranza...



Solo brutte notizie quindi...


----------



## Theochedeo (2 Maggio 2015)

Se vabbè ciao. Addio tutto.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Maggio 2015)

aahahhaah l'ennesimo presa per il ciuccolo. Come volevasi dimostrare


----------



## Iblahimovic (2 Maggio 2015)

se come minimo si muovono il 49% delle quote è una farsa? un teatrino? ma che razza di ragionamenti sono?


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Maggio 2015)

*Berlusconi: "Voglio dare ai tifosi garanzie per il futuro. Mr Bee è una persona serissima, potremmo anche diventare amici. C'è un progetto per il futuro e per il brand. E c'è la possibilità che io mantenga il 51%"

Bee: "Ringrazio il Presidente, è un grande onore. Ma ci vuole ancora tempo per chiudere"*


----------



## Isao (2 Maggio 2015)

Mai na gioia.


----------



## sabato (2 Maggio 2015)

Mr Bee: abbiamo bisogno di tempo continueremo a lavorare insieme per trovare un accordo.


----------



## Lollo7zar (2 Maggio 2015)

*BREAKING NEWS
C'È L'ACCORDO: IL MILAN PASSA AL BROKER TAILANDESE BEE TAECHAUBOL
Il sole 24 ore titola così sul sito*


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Maggio 2015)

Però , Son contento che almeno ALLA FINE il nano pensi al bene del Milan .... Poi il resto sono solo dichiarazioni di facciata a breve chiuderanno


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (2 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi: "Voglio dare ai tifosi garanzie per il futuro. Mr Bee è una persona serissima, potremmo anche diventare amici. C'è un progetto per il futuro e per il brand. E c'è la possibilità che io mantenga il 51%"
> 
> Bee: "Ringrazio il Presidente, è un grande onore. Ma ci vuole ancora tempo per chiudere"*



Pensavo alla rivoluzione immediata. Invece c'è da aspettare...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi:" Voglio dare ai tifosi la garanzia del futuro,ho trovato un Mr Bee una persona assolutamente seria."*





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi: "Voglio dare ai tifosi garanzie per il futuro. Mr Bee è una persona serissima, potremmo anche diventare amici. C'è un progetto per il futuro e per il brand. E c'è la possibilità che io mantenga il 51%"
> 
> Bee: "Ringrazio il Presidente, è un grande onore. Ma ci vuole ancora tempo per chiudere"*



Calmi, nessuno prende minoranze per non contare nulla, aspettiamo i comunicati ufficiali.


----------



## Snake (2 Maggio 2015)

figa ma rilassatevi, bee caccia un miliardo di euro per fare il pupazzo di berlusconi?


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi:" Voglio dare ai tifosi la garanzia del futuro,ho trovato un Mr Bee una persona assolutamente seria, gli adempimenti tecnici erano prodromici alla stesura del contratto, pensiamo di diventare anche amici,stiamo lavorando per il Brand e per il futuro è tutto ancora in discussione c'è anche la possibilità che io possa gestire il 51%."
> 
> 
> Mr bee:" Voglio ringraziare il presidente per questa possibilità,è un grande onore ma ci va tempo per chiudere."*



Aggiornato


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi: "Voglio dare ai tifosi garanzie per il futuro. Mr Bee è una persona serissima, potremmo anche diventare amici. C'è un progetto per il futuro e per il brand. E c'è la possibilità che io mantenga il 51%"
> 
> Bee: "Ringrazio il Presidente, è un grande onore. Ma ci vuole ancora tempo per chiudere"*



*Intanto Dana su Twitter: "It's yes!"





*


----------



## kYMERA (2 Maggio 2015)

Non se ne può più seriamente, questo megalomane se ne deve andare.


----------



## BossKilla7 (2 Maggio 2015)

Ahahahah lo sapevo che finiva cosi, prolunga e prolunga, ma cosa ca... prolunghi? Vendi se devi vendere e togliti dalle palle, che i tifosi sono stanchi di te


----------



## TheZio (2 Maggio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Però , Son contento che almeno ALLA FINE il nano pensi al bene del Milan .... Poi il resto sono solo dichiarazioni di facciata a breve chiuderanno



Si dai almeno si lascia in pace con i tifosi.. Ha comunque vinto tanto e non merita di essere cacciato a pesci in faccia...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Maggio 2015)

*Ecco le parole integrali di Berlusconi: "La garanzia è che la nuova situazione che si andrà a creare possa far sì che il futuro del Milan sia all'altezza del glorioso passato. Ho trovato in Mr. Bee una persona assolutamente seria, infatti ha rispettato gli adempimenti tecnici della stesura del contratto. Siamo diventati anche amici. Pensiamo di poter fare cose buone continuando nel nostro rapporto. Lo ringrazio per quanto ha voluto fare, e per far sì che il brand Milan possa avere una commercializzazione di livello anche in paesi asiatici a partire dalla Cina. Questo è un giorno che va nella direzione di ciò che combineremo in futuro, è stato un approfondimento dei vari temi. Per le quote di maggioranza tutto in discussione, c'è la possibilità che mantenga il 51%. Il Milan per me è sempre stato un affare di cuore"

Ecco invece le parole di Bee: "Voglio ringraziare il Presidente per questa opportunità. E' un grande onore per me, ma dobbiamo ancora lavorare su alcuni dettagli e ci verrà del tempo"*


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Maggio 2015)

*Il sole 24 scrive "Il Milan passa al Broker Bee"*


----------



## Tic (2 Maggio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> figa ma rilassatevi, bee caccia un miliardo di euro per fare il pupazzo di berlusconi?



Appunto, al massimo lo lasciano presidente giusto per fargli fare hip hip urrà a Milanello e alzare qualche coppa


----------



## Snake (2 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ecco le parole integrali di Berlusconi: "La garanzia è che la nuova situazione che si andrà a creare possa far sì che il futuro del Milan sia all'altezza del glorioso passato. Ho trovato in Mr. Bee una persona assolutamente seria, infatti ha rispettato gli adempimenti tecnici della stesura del contratto. Siamo diventati anche amici. Pensiamo di poter fare cose buone continuando nel nostro rapporto. Lo ringrazio per quanto ha voluto fare, e per far sì che il brand Milan possa avere una commercializzazione di livello anche in paesi asiatici a partire dalla Cina. Questo è un giorno che va nella direzione di ciò che combineremo in futuro, è stato un approfondimento dei vari temi. Per le quote di maggioranza tutto in discussione, c'è la possibilità che mantenga il 51%. Il Milan per me è sempre stato un affare di cuore".*


 
è fatta dai, e il primo passaggio è quello che più conta


----------



## Jino (2 Maggio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> figa ma rilassatevi, bee caccia un miliardo di euro per fare il pupazzo di berlusconi?



Infatti, nessuno butta la una montagna di soldi per non contare nulla. 

Può essere per ora compri un 49, ma solo perchè c'è un progetto a lungo termine per avere la totalità delle quote.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi:" Voglio dare ai tifosi la garanzia del futuro,ho trovato un Mr Bee una persona assolutamente seria, gli adempimenti tecnici erano prodromici alla stesura del contratto, pensiamo di diventare anche amici,stiamo lavorando per il Brand e per il futuro è tutto ancora in discussione c'è anche la possibilità che io possa gestire il 51%."
> 
> 
> Mr bee:" Voglio ringraziare il presidente per questa possibilità,è un grande onore ma ci va tempo per chiudere."*



Quotate ragazzi altrimenti diventa difficile leggere le ultime news da parte degli utenti.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ecco le parole integrali di Berlusconi: "La garanzia è che la nuova situazione che si andrà a creare possa far sì che il futuro del Milan sia all'altezza del glorioso passato. Ho trovato in Mr. Bee una persona assolutamente seria, infatti ha rispettato gli adempimenti tecnici della stesura del contratto. Siamo diventati anche amici. Pensiamo di poter fare cose buone continuando nel nostro rapporto. Lo ringrazio per quanto ha voluto fare, e per far sì che il brand Milan possa avere una commercializzazione di livello anche in paesi asiatici a partire dalla Cina. Questo è un giorno che va nella direzione di ciò che combineremo in futuro, è stato un approfondimento dei vari temi. Per le quote di maggioranza tutto in discussione, c'è la possibilità che mantenga il 51%. Il Milan per me è sempre stato un affare di cuore"
> 
> Ecco invece le parole di Bee: "Voglio ringraziare il Presidente per questa opportunità. E' un grande onore per me, ma dobbiamo ancora lavorare su alcuni dettagli e ci verrà del tempo"*





Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Il sole 24 scrive "Il Milan passa al Broker Bee"*



.


----------



## Jino (2 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ecco le parole integrali di Berlusconi: "La garanzia è che la nuova situazione che si andrà a creare possa far sì che il futuro del Milan sia all'altezza del glorioso passato. Ho trovato in Mr. Bee una persona assolutamente seria, infatti ha rispettato gli adempimenti tecnici della stesura del contratto. Siamo diventati anche amici. Pensiamo di poter fare cose buone continuando nel nostro rapporto. Lo ringrazio per quanto ha voluto fare, e per far sì che il brand Milan possa avere una commercializzazione di livello anche in paesi asiatici a partire dalla Cina. Questo è un giorno che va nella direzione di ciò che combineremo in futuro, è stato un approfondimento dei vari temi. Per le quote di maggioranza tutto in discussione, c'è la possibilità che mantenga il 51%. Il Milan per me è sempre stato un affare di cuore"
> 
> Ecco invece le parole di Bee: "Voglio ringraziare il Presidente per questa opportunità. E' un grande onore per me, ma dobbiamo ancora lavorare su alcuni dettagli e ci verrà del tempo"*



Molto molto bene. 

L'importante è ora aver messo le basi, torneremo a vivere!


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ecco le parole integrali di Berlusconi: "La garanzia è che la nuova situazione che si andrà a creare possa far sì che il futuro del Milan sia all'altezza del glorioso passato. Ho trovato in Mr. Bee una persona assolutamente seria, infatti ha rispettato gli adempimenti tecnici della stesura del contratto. Siamo diventati anche amici. Pensiamo di poter fare cose buone continuando nel nostro rapporto. Lo ringrazio per quanto ha voluto fare, e per far sì che il brand Milan possa avere una commercializzazione di livello anche in paesi asiatici a partire dalla Cina. Questo è un giorno che va nella direzione di ciò che combineremo in futuro, è stato un approfondimento dei vari temi. Per le quote di maggioranza tutto in discussione, c'è la possibilità che mantenga il 51%. Il Milan per me è sempre stato un affare di cuore".*



Prima dice che hanno steso il contratto e poi dice che è tutto in discussione?


----------



## Lollo7zar (2 Maggio 2015)




----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ecco le parole integrali di Berlusconi: "La garanzia è che la nuova situazione che si andrà a creare possa far sì che il futuro del Milan sia all'altezza del glorioso passato. Ho trovato in Mr. Bee una persona assolutamente seria, infatti ha rispettato gli adempimenti tecnici della stesura del contratto. Siamo diventati anche amici. Pensiamo di poter fare cose buone continuando nel nostro rapporto. Lo ringrazio per quanto ha voluto fare, e per far sì che il brand Milan possa avere una commercializzazione di livello anche in paesi asiatici a partire dalla Cina. Questo è un giorno che va nella direzione di ciò che combineremo in futuro, è stato un approfondimento dei vari temi. Per le quote di maggioranza tutto in discussione, c'è la possibilità che mantenga il 51%. Il Milan per me è sempre stato un affare di cuore"
> 
> Ecco invece le parole di Bee: "Voglio ringraziare il Presidente per questa opportunità. E' un grande onore per me, ma dobbiamo ancora lavorare su alcuni dettagli e ci verrà del tempo"*





Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Il sole 24 scrive "Il Milan passa al Broker Bee"*





Lollo7zar ha scritto:


>



.


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ecco le parole integrali di Berlusconi: "La garanzia è che la nuova situazione che si andrà a creare possa far sì che il futuro del Milan sia all'altezza del glorioso passato. Ho trovato in Mr. Bee una persona assolutamente seria, infatti ha rispettato gli adempimenti tecnici della stesura del contratto. Siamo diventati anche amici. Pensiamo di poter fare cose buone continuando nel nostro rapporto. Lo ringrazio per quanto ha voluto fare, e per far sì che il brand Milan possa avere una commercializzazione di livello anche in paesi asiatici a partire dalla Cina. Questo è un giorno che va nella direzione di ciò che combineremo in futuro, è stato un approfondimento dei vari temi. Per le quote di maggioranza tutto in discussione, c'è la possibilità che mantenga il 51%. Il Milan per me è sempre stato un affare di cuore"
> 
> Ecco invece le parole di Bee: "Voglio ringraziare il Presidente per questa opportunità. E' un grande onore per me, ma dobbiamo ancora lavorare su alcuni dettagli e ci verrà del tempo"*





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Prima dice che hanno steso il contratto e poi dice che è tutto in discussione?



Certo che si conferma alla frutta proprio cerebralmente.


----------



## Frikez (2 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Prima dice che hanno steso il contratto e poi dice che è tutto in discussione?



Per formalizzare il tutto ci vorranno settimane, intanto hanno deciso a grandi linee come muoversi IMHO


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ecco le parole integrali di Berlusconi: "La garanzia è che la nuova situazione che si andrà a creare possa far sì che il futuro del Milan sia all'altezza del glorioso passato. Ho trovato in Mr. Bee una persona assolutamente seria, infatti ha rispettato gli adempimenti tecnici della stesura del contratto. Siamo diventati anche amici. Pensiamo di poter fare cose buone continuando nel nostro rapporto. Lo ringrazio per quanto ha voluto fare, e per far sì che il brand Milan possa avere una commercializzazione di livello anche in paesi asiatici a partire dalla Cina. Questo è un giorno che va nella direzione di ciò che combineremo in futuro, è stato un approfondimento dei vari temi. Per le quote di maggioranza tutto in discussione, c'è la possibilità che mantenga il 51%. Il Milan per me è sempre stato un affare di cuore"
> 
> Ecco invece le parole di Bee: "Voglio ringraziare il Presidente per questa opportunità. E' un grande onore per me, ma dobbiamo ancora lavorare su alcuni dettagli e ci verrà del tempo"*



Bastaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Silvio dai vatteneeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Gekyn (2 Maggio 2015)

Voglio vedere la faccia di Suma


----------



## Lollo7zar (2 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> .



Ora hanno fatto anche un articolo


----------



## MissRossonera (2 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ecco le parole integrali di Berlusconi: "La garanzia è che la nuova situazione che si andrà a creare possa far sì che il futuro del Milan sia all'altezza del glorioso passato. Ho trovato in Mr. Bee una persona assolutamente seria, infatti ha rispettato gli adempimenti tecnici della stesura del contratto. Siamo diventati anche amici. Pensiamo di poter fare cose buone continuando nel nostro rapporto. Lo ringrazio per quanto ha voluto fare, e per far sì che il brand Milan possa avere una commercializzazione di livello anche in paesi asiatici a partire dalla Cina. Questo è un giorno che va nella direzione di ciò che combineremo in futuro, è stato un approfondimento dei vari temi. Per le quote di maggioranza tutto in discussione, c'è la possibilità che mantenga il 51%. Il Milan per me è sempre stato un affare di cuore"
> 
> Ecco invece le parole di Bee: "Voglio ringraziare il Presidente per questa opportunità. E' un grande onore per me, ma dobbiamo ancora lavorare su alcuni dettagli e ci verrà del tempo"*



Io mi auguro che questo progetto a lungo termine si concluda più in là con la cessione della maggioranza,ma in questo momento non riesco ad essere contenta al 100%,dopo queste parole.Anche se sì,la prima frase è importante e mi rassicura un po'.
Comunque c'è da dire che penso che nessuna tifoseria abbia mai dovuto subire tutte queste tribolazioni come noi...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ecco le parole integrali di Berlusconi: "La garanzia è che la nuova situazione che si andrà a creare possa far sì che il futuro del Milan sia all'altezza del glorioso passato. Ho trovato in Mr. Bee una persona assolutamente seria, infatti ha rispettato gli adempimenti tecnici della stesura del contratto. Siamo diventati anche amici. Pensiamo di poter fare cose buone continuando nel nostro rapporto. Lo ringrazio per quanto ha voluto fare, e per far sì che il brand Milan possa avere una commercializzazione di livello anche in paesi asiatici a partire dalla Cina. Questo è un giorno che va nella direzione di ciò che combineremo in futuro, è stato un approfondimento dei vari temi. Per le quote di maggioranza tutto in discussione, c'è la possibilità che mantenga il 51%. Il Milan per me è sempre stato un affare di cuore"
> 
> Ecco invece le parole di Bee: "Voglio ringraziare il Presidente per questa opportunità. E' un grande onore per me, ma dobbiamo ancora lavorare su alcuni dettagli e ci verrà del tempo"*



*Come riporta in esclusiva IVM, da notizie provenienti direttamente dall'entourage di Bee, i dettagli finanziari dell'operazione verranno rivelati la settimana prossima.*


----------



## smallball (2 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ecco le parole integrali di Berlusconi: "La garanzia è che la nuova situazione che si andrà a creare possa far sì che il futuro del Milan sia all'altezza del glorioso passato. Ho trovato in Mr. Bee una persona assolutamente seria, infatti ha rispettato gli adempimenti tecnici della stesura del contratto. Siamo diventati anche amici. Pensiamo di poter fare cose buone continuando nel nostro rapporto. Lo ringrazio per quanto ha voluto fare, e per far sì che il brand Milan possa avere una commercializzazione di livello anche in paesi asiatici a partire dalla Cina. Questo è un giorno che va nella direzione di ciò che combineremo in futuro, è stato un approfondimento dei vari temi. Per le quote di maggioranza tutto in discussione, c'è la possibilità che mantenga il 51%. Il Milan per me è sempre stato un affare di cuore"
> 
> Ecco invece le parole di Bee: "Voglio ringraziare il Presidente per questa opportunità. E' un grande onore per me, ma dobbiamo ancora lavorare su alcuni dettagli e ci verrà del tempo"*



e' comunque un momento storico


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Maggio 2015)

Sono confuso


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ecco le parole integrali di Berlusconi: "La garanzia è che la nuova situazione che si andrà a creare possa far sì che il futuro del Milan sia all'altezza del glorioso passato. Ho trovato in Mr. Bee una persona assolutamente seria, infatti ha rispettato gli adempimenti tecnici della stesura del contratto. Siamo diventati anche amici. Pensiamo di poter fare cose buone continuando nel nostro rapporto. Lo ringrazio per quanto ha voluto fare, e per far sì che il brand Milan possa avere una commercializzazione di livello anche in paesi asiatici a partire dalla Cina. Questo è un giorno che va nella direzione di ciò che combineremo in futuro, è stato un approfondimento dei vari temi. Per le quote di maggioranza tutto in discussione, c'è la possibilità che mantenga il 51%. Il Milan per me è sempre stato un affare di cuore"
> 
> Ecco invece le parole di Bee: "Voglio ringraziare il Presidente per questa opportunità. E' un grande onore per me, ma dobbiamo ancora lavorare su alcuni dettagli e ci verrà del tempo"*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Come riporta in esclusiva IVM, da notizie provenienti direttamente dall'entourage di Bee, i dettagli finanziari dell'operazione verranno rivelati la settimana prossima.*



.


----------



## TheZio (2 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ecco le parole integrali di Berlusconi: "La garanzia è che la nuova situazione che si andrà a creare possa far sì che il futuro del Milan sia all'altezza del glorioso passato. Ho trovato in Mr. Bee una persona assolutamente seria, infatti ha rispettato gli adempimenti tecnici della stesura del contratto. Siamo diventati anche amici. Pensiamo di poter fare cose buone continuando nel nostro rapporto. Lo ringrazio per quanto ha voluto fare, e per far sì che il brand Milan possa avere una commercializzazione di livello anche in paesi asiatici a partire dalla Cina. Questo è un giorno che va nella direzione di ciò che combineremo in futuro, è stato un approfondimento dei vari temi. Per le quote di maggioranza tutto in discussione, c'è la possibilità che mantenga il 51%. Il Milan per me è sempre stato un affare di cuore"
> 
> Ecco invece le parole di Bee: "Voglio ringraziare il Presidente per questa opportunità. E' un grande onore per me, ma dobbiamo ancora lavorare su alcuni dettagli e ci verrà del tempo"*



Ho visto il video.. penso di aver capito che si rivedranno o sentiranno nei prossimi giorni.. Comunque il berlu stava proprio male.. Bee un signore direi.. Speriamo possa renderci felici!


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Come riporta in esclusiva IVM, da notizie provenienti direttamente dall'entourage di Bee, i dettagli finanziari dell'operazione verranno rivelati la settimana prossima.*



La cosa importante è che vende ormai mi sembra sicuro dalle sue parole poi vedremo.


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (2 Maggio 2015)

boh, a me pare fatta. Se non è maggioranza, lo sarà entro breve tempo, quando avrà ricevuto garanzie maggiori (il che è normalissimo). Non stiamo vendendo un pacchetto di patatine a 1€, ma un affare da 1mld di €. Tra l'altro mancavano anche i dirigenti della Fininvest che hanno potere di firma.


----------



## Basileuon (2 Maggio 2015)

Berlusconi palesemente commosso... alla faccia di chi gli diceva che era un interista, alla fine oggi ci siamo tolti un macigno di dosso e possiamo cominciare a guardare a Berlusconi come il più grande presidente della storia del calcio.


----------



## robs91 (2 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ecco le parole integrali di Berlusconi: "La garanzia è che la nuova situazione che si andrà a creare possa far sì che il futuro del Milan sia all'altezza del glorioso passato. Ho trovato in Mr. Bee una persona assolutamente seria, infatti ha rispettato gli adempimenti tecnici della stesura del contratto. Siamo diventati anche amici. Pensiamo di poter fare cose buone continuando nel nostro rapporto. Lo ringrazio per quanto ha voluto fare, e per far sì che il brand Milan possa avere una commercializzazione di livello anche in paesi asiatici a partire dalla Cina. Questo è un giorno che va nella direzione di ciò che combineremo in futuro, è stato un approfondimento dei vari temi. Per le quote di maggioranza tutto in discussione, c'è la possibilità che mantenga il 51%. Il Milan per me è sempre stato un affare di cuore"
> 
> Ecco invece le parole di Bee: "Voglio ringraziare il Presidente per questa opportunità. E' un grande onore per me, ma dobbiamo ancora lavorare su alcuni dettagli e ci verrà del tempo"*



se tiene il 51% cambia poco.Spero siano solo dichiarazioni di facciata.


----------



## Jino (2 Maggio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sono confuso



E perchè? Tutto va com'era nell'aria. Cessione di quote, di minoranza o maggioranza cambia poco visto che parliamo di 49/51. In futuro sicuramente la quota diventerà totalmente a favore di Bee. Il prossimo anno sarà ancora transitorio, siamo a maggio ed è impossibile rivoltare tutto come un calzino, il prossimo anno saranno messi tutti in discussione e tutti dovranno dimostrare di esser utili nella nuova proprietà, la prossima estate piuttosto sarà quelli di cambiamenti più massicci. Unica speranza per noi tifosi è che comunque già in estate Bee si voglia presentare con un bel regalino, cioè soldi freschi per fare un minimo di mercato decente.


----------



## Djici (2 Maggio 2015)

Ma Bee conta dirigere il Milan da Milano o conta tornare in Asia ?
No perche a me non sembra una gran mossa avere un presidente che sta a 20.000 km della squadra.


----------



## sabato (2 Maggio 2015)




----------



## Liuke (2 Maggio 2015)

Si aggiunge un altro pezzo di video in cui alla domanda di alciato :"Lei resta presidente?" avrebbe risposto di si.


----------



## Snake (2 Maggio 2015)

> *La garanzia è che la nuova situazione che si andrà a creare possa far sì che il futuro del Milan sia all'altezza del glorioso passato*



a me il passaggio che interessa è questo e mi lascia non tranquillo, di più, del resto, se è 49, 51 o 60 fotte una grandissima sapete voi cosa...


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Maggio 2015)

*Berlusconi: Resto presidente
Alciato: E a proposito di Inzaghi?
Berlusconi: Chi??? *


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Maggio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ma Bee conta dirigere il Milan da Milano e conta tornare in Asia ?
> No perche a me non sembra una gran mossa avere un presidente che sta a 20.000 km della squadra.



Questo mi sembrava scontato comunque. Ma è la prassi, basta guardare Tohir, Pallotta...

Poi comunque il presidente è Galliani.


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Maggio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi: Resto presidente
> Alciato: E a proposito di Inzaghi?
> Berlusconi: Chi??? *


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Maggio 2015)

*Si continua qui: http://www.milanworld.net/berluscon...n-futuro-bee-un-onore-vt27758.html#post684571*


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ecco le parole integrali di Berlusconi: "La garanzia è che la nuova situazione che si andrà a creare possa far sì che il futuro del Milan sia all'altezza del glorioso passato. Ho trovato in Mr. Bee una persona assolutamente seria, infatti ha rispettato gli adempimenti tecnici della stesura del contratto. Siamo diventati anche amici. Pensiamo di poter fare cose buone continuando nel nostro rapporto. Lo ringrazio per quanto ha voluto fare, e per far sì che il brand Milan possa avere una commercializzazione di livello anche in paesi asiatici a partire dalla Cina. Questo è un giorno che va nella direzione di ciò che combineremo in futuro, è stato un approfondimento dei vari temi. Per le quote di maggioranza tutto in discussione, c'è la possibilità che mantenga il 51%. Il Milan per me è sempre stato un affare di cuore"
> 
> Ecco invece le parole di Bee: "Voglio ringraziare il Presidente per questa opportunità. E' un grande onore per me, ma dobbiamo ancora lavorare su alcuni dettagli e ci verrà del tempo"*



.


----------

